# NECO SOUNDLABS PORTABLE V.2 AMP



## hifimiami

Purchase V.2 on Ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-AMP-portable-headphone-amplifier-V-2-/140452042344?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item20b3981668#ht_4308wt_
1107
   
  Order with AD8610 op amp option
   
  in July 2010. Neco is an excellent seller good communications and timely shipping.
   
  PACKAGING:  the V.2 was packaged in a bullet proof configuration.
   
  BUILD QUALITY: the V.2 is built like a tank superb finish and quality feel, with Neutrik female mini female jacks.
   
  SOUND: Started noticing improvement after 50 Hr burn in, reached max performance at about 100 hrs. Overall sound is very neutral all frequencies with a very tight and deep bass.
  The sound stage is wide and deep with excellent instrument separation.I used Shure SRH840, Sennheiser HD595, Sennheiser HD600. Source AloSony D25S line out with ZXAC " SCS mini cable. The listening experience is like listening to a high quality desk top headphone amp.
  I compared the performance to an Ibasso Toucan PB1 and I prefer the Neco V.2 due to it's natural, neutral presentation and superb soundstage. I highly recommend this amp.
   
  The battery life appears to be over 20 hrs with normal playback.


----------



## vkvedam

Interesting...Price is so tempting..And it's in the UK.


----------



## MrProggie

Sounds very typical British. The British have for a long time been best at creating best buy audio.


----------



## wuwhere

Any problem with gain when using IEMs?


----------



## wuwhere

I ordered one of these. I also bought a pair of OPA627AP so I can compare them with the AD8610s. NECO said the OPA627s should be better than the AD8610s.


----------



## wuwhere

So I received mine today with AD8610, out of the box it sounds excellent. Will burn-in and see what develops.
  It has more extension at the top compared to my TTVJ Hybrid, more detailed as well, and as liquid.
   
  The above impressions are with the UE10Pro. So I guess the AD8610 matches well with the UEs.
   
  *** See update below:  With ER4S, the top can be overwhelming.
   
  I wish this thing has a gain switch.
   
  Update:  My ER4S comment above is from out of the box after an hour or two. After about 100 hours of burning in (with
  1 hour off every 14 hours to fully discharge the caps and for some rest), the top has smoothed enough that this pair plays
  music nicely together.


----------



## qusp

hmm, interesting to beat toucan with a CMOY based single 9v 300mah cell, cant imagine it would drive the 300ohms HD600 mentioned in that review extract on the site nfor long. did it beat toucan fed with a balanced source or SE from an ipod or something? because really that would be a bit of a strange comparison. looks well built enough and solid; while I personally am not a fan of either OPA134, 8610 or 627, they are quality chips (well at least the last 2 hehe nah all are good) I think he must have done well and its good for the money, but that remark does puzzle me a touch. sounds like a good buy, cant argue with the comments so far


----------



## hifimiami

The Neco V2 and the Ibasso Toucan PB1 were used single ended from the line output of a Sony/Alo D25S CD player using a ZXAC Audio mini cable. Neither the Neco or Toucan had a problem driving the HD600. I obtained better SQ using the low level gain on the Toucan and the overall SQ especially sound stage and separation sounded superior with the Neco V2. The Neco V2 has the AD8610 op amp installed.The Neco V2 is exceptional in that it is a portable amp that sounds like a desktop quality amp.


----------



## vkvedam

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> So I received mine today with AD8610, out of the box it sounds excellent. Will burn-in and see what develops.
> It has more extension at the top compared to my TTVJ Hybrid, more detailed as well, and as liquid.
> 
> The above impressions are with the UE10Pro. So I guess the AD8610 matches well with the UEs.
> ...


 

 Could you please give us some more thoughts? And did it produce any audible hiss with UEs?
   
  Many Thanks...


----------



## wuwhere

No hiss at all on the UEs, ER4P nor the ER4S.
  This thing has no markings at all, you just have to remember that the input is the one below the blue LED.
  Toggle switch down means On. No gain switch as I mentioned above. At the back, the charger input and a red charging LED.
  The charging LED does not turn off when the battery is fully charged. I guess it doesn't have a circuit that detects for battery full.
  (Perhaps such a circuit is deleterious to the sound? added cost? both? dunno.) The one page manual offers suggestions
  on how to time the battery charging.
   
  As for the sound? Its airy if you're into that.  Open sounding. No congestion. Weighty, not lean. Its not liquid and far from
  dry, just natural? And that low end and SS. I would even dare say that it competes favorably with the big names on portable amps.
   
  BTW my setup Foobar > HiFace (BNC) > iBasso D10 DAC > V.2 > UE10Pro.

 Next would be rolling OPA627/637.
   
  Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> Could you please give us some more thoughts? And did it produce any audible hiss with UEs?
> 
> Many Thanks...


----------



## vkvedam

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> No hiss at all on the UEs, ER4P nor the ER4S.
> This thing has no markings at all, you just have to remember that the input is the one below the blue LED.
> Toggle switch down means On. No gain switch as I mentioned above. At the back, the charger input and a red charging LED.
> The charging LED does not turn off when the battery is fully charged. I guess it doesn't have a circuit that detects for battery full.
> ...


 

 Outstanding. That's what I wanted to hear. Thanks a lot for your impressions. And my wallet doesn't seem to be running away either. I would like to do a full blown review on this little gem. Here goes my order.....


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> Outstanding. That's what I wanted to hear. Thanks a lot for your impressions. And my wallet doesn't seem to be running away either. I would like to do a full blown review on this little gem. Here goes my order.....


 

 Once you get yours, cue up your favorite lossless drum track.


----------



## hifimiami

Wuwhere, I,m glad you are enjoying the Neco V2, I agree with your impressions of Sound Quality. If you have a way auditioning a Shure SRH840 with the Neco V2 try it is an excellent combination.I have found that with normal use the battery charge last 20 to 22 hrs. I usually recharge it for 2 to 4 hrs every ten days. Which op amps are you using?


----------



## vkvedam

Order placed, should be here Thursday or Friday. Hey hifimiami, I am delighted to hear that its a good combination with 840s. I've ordered with upgraded opamps 8610s and Powerex.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





hifimiami said:


> Wuwhere, I,m glad you are enjoying the Neco V2, I agree with your impressions of Sound Quality. If you have a way auditioning a Shure SRH840 with the Neco V2 try it is an excellent combination.I have found that with normal use the battery charge last 20 to 22 hrs. I usually recharge it for 2 to 4 hrs every ten days. Which op amps are you using?


 

 Been reading on SRH840, might get myself a pair. I'm still on AD8610s.


----------



## hifimiami

Call J&R Music in NY, they will quote you a great price on the SRH840. Review the prices on Ebay for the SRH840 and then call J&R Music.


----------



## vkvedam

Great! It's been delivered. I shall post some pictures and impressions soon.


----------



## wuwhere

Enjoy. I just swapped the AD8610s for a pair of OPA637BP. Its a straight swap. These opamps sound pretty good.
  
  Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> Great! It's been delivered. I shall post some pictures and impressions soon.


----------



## wuwhere

Here's a pic. I changed the volume knob.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





hifimiami said:


> Wuwhere, I,m glad you are enjoying the Neco V2, I agree with your impressions of Sound Quality. If you have a way auditioning a Shure SRH840 with the Neco V2 try it is an excellent combination.I have found that with normal use the battery charge last 20 to 22 hrs. I usually recharge it for 2 to 4 hrs every ten days. Which op amps are you using?


 

 Fedex just delivered my new SRH840.  Hope it gets better with burn-in. My UE10Pro is much better.


----------



## vkvedam

OMG, stunning SQ fed from D10's preamp out. Still getting used to it (burn-in). Will do a full size review in the next couple of days.


----------



## wuwhere

Let it burn-in for about 100 or so hours first. The opa637bp is better than the ad8610. Its only downside is reduced battery time. But you can leave the charger plugged and that solves the problem.


----------



## wuwhere

This thing can drive the 300Ohms HD600 without any problem. My other portable amps can also drive the HD600 without any problem.


----------



## bcvanguy

Oh, come on, What is your point?
  My iaudio 7 can drive HD600 without any problem either, but they sounds totally different. The Neco dual mono portable amplifier could be used as high quality desktop as well as portable headphone amp.


----------



## Antony L

just got one of these ,ive always been very happy with my caffine ultra but this is something else ,no subtle improvement here ,it blows your socks off! the soundstage is bigger and very 3d! ,the highs clean and clear and the lows extend very deep (deeper than the ultra with bass boost on) it just sounds amazing even with loads of burn in to do.
  im thinking the two single opamps pair well with the twin dacs of my sflo ,but my hunt is over for my perfect sound ,you think youve found it, buy something else ,then something else then end up with a massive jump ,well pleased


----------



## sulcata_geo

My V.2 amp has done burn-in over 120 hours.
  I've swapped Op.amp OPA837,OPA211,OPA627BP,OPA637BP...etc.
  Finaly I decide to use LT1028ACN.
  The sound is very clear and transparent and sound stage is wide.  Bass is more deeper then else Op. amp.
   
  This dual mono CMoy based amp is wounderful.


----------



## wuwhere

I may have to try that opamp (LT1028ACN).
  
  Quote: 





sulcata_geo said:


> My V.2 amp has done burn-in over 120 hours.
> I've swapped Op.amp OPA837,OPA211,OPA627BP,OPA637BP...etc.
> Finaly I decide to use LT1028ACN.
> The sound is very clear and transparent and sound stage is wide.  Bass is more deeper then else Op. amp.


----------



## Antony L

yes have also made a note of that opamp for when i get the opamp rolling bug


----------



## frankieboy21

Hi sulcata-geo, I too would love to give one of these LT1028ACN  a go. Please advise where you obtained them as I have tried a few locations and there seems to be a minimum order of 50 so far as I can see. I'm based in the United Kingdom and cannot find anywhere to buy these op amps as I would like to start "rolling". Any help from you or any Head-Fi's would be appreciated.


----------



## sulcata_geo

Hi,frankieboy21
  Please check e-Bay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LT1028-LT1028ACN8-IC-1PC-/370449248156?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56407eef9c

       Quote:


frankieboy21 said:


> Hi sulcata-geo, I too would love to give one of these LT1028ACN  a go. Please advise where you obtained them as I have tried a few locations and there seems to be a minimum order of 50 so far as I can see. I'm based in the United Kingdom and cannot find anywhere to buy these op amps as I would like to start "rolling". Any help from you or any Head-Fi's would be appreciated.


----------



## theritz

I received the Neco Soundlabs amp a few days ago. Let the burn-in begin! I am currently using it only on a 1989 Sony D-250 discman using line-out. It is a significant improvement over using the phone out. I am quite new to the jargon to use but to me the spectrum of the sound is better. More bass for starters (using the KSC75) but there's less muffled sound in the middle. The contrast between lows, mids and highs is better. It all sounds more 'split'. Also it sounds more '3D'. I know from the KSC75 that the sound will change when using it for hours and hours. So I am already happy with the amp.

 Now bring on my LOD mister postman, so I can check out the iPod on the amp as well!


----------



## bcvanguy

I tried to drive Beyerdynamic DT770 600ohm with Neco portable amp, It's a big surprise because  DT770 600ohm sounds so good;  everything is there and no sound quality decrease could be detected by my ears. It is powered by a 9v battery, but it is sound the same when it powered by the wall wart which was supplied by Neco.


----------



## wuwhere

The Neco portable is an excellent amp with opamp rolling feature. Price/performance, its unbeatable IMO. I plan get a Neco Mosfet once he starts making them again.


----------



## vkvedam

It's an outstanding piece of kit. I am still working on my full length review. Instrument separation and stereo imaging along with outstanding detail are this amp's some of the great feats. Bass is something to die for as well. In fact entire audio spectrum is a big jump from my D10.


----------



## theritz

I received my Fiio L3 LOD two days ago and connected it to my Neco amp. I had to first rip some cd's @320Kbps because I only had 160 and 192Kpbs mp3 files . I had no need for a better quality mp3 because my kit was crappy. But now, with this kit the source files became the obvious bottleneck.

 The sound using this amp is great, especially considering the rather low price. The sound is most definately more 'split', I think this is what you people call soundstage. Mind you, I only use Koss KSC75's and those are no rocket scientists when it comes to soundstages.
  With that being said, the bass received a nice punch. There's more of it too. Without the amp I found the KSC75's to be pretty damped. But now it's all more lively. There's a crispier sound in the highs as well.

 You might say this is because of the better files I now use but the same is true when I connect the kit up to my Sony D-250 Discman.
   
  I think the sound is amazing. Never used a portable amp before, never used line out, never used more than 192Kpbs mp3 files.... it's all upgraded ofcourse. And I have no comparison to other portable amps. So don't take my word for it, but I feel this amp is a great asset for those who want to start out on a budget. Great buy if you ask me!


----------



## jdog

Sulcata_geo,
   
  I know this thread has been dormant for about 1 month, but I was hoping to ask you about your choice of opamp LT1028acn8 for the Neco Soundlab V2.  Is the change in sound of the amp obvious or is the change somewhat subtle?  How much does the LT opamp change the bass?  I've looked into purchasing some of these opamps; are there counterfeit opamps on the market, and if so, how do you know who to purchase from?  Additionally, are the original opamps soldered into the amp, or do you change these by pulling the originals out and plugging the replacements in?  Thanks for any info you can provide, as I am new to this process.


----------



## sulcata_geo

Quote: 





jdog said:


> Sulcata_geo,
> 
> I know this thread has been dormant for about 1 month, but I was hoping to ask you about your choice of opamp LT1028acn8 for the Neco Soundlab V2.  Is the change in sound of the amp obvious or is the change somewhat subtle?  How much does the LT opamp change the bass?  I've looked into purchasing some of these opamps; are there counterfeit opamps on the market, and if so, how do you know who to purchase from?  Additionally, are the original opamps soldered into the amp, or do you change these by pulling the originals out and plugging the replacements in?  Thanks for any info you can provide, as I am new to this process.


 

 Hi,jdog
   
  The change is obvious. Very high-resolutional sound is heard. Bass is more tight and deeper than AD8610,OPA627,OPA637,OPA211,OPA837 etc..
  Swapping is only plugged in the socket and not soldered.
  I bought these opamp from buyer in Japanese Yahoo auction. You can get from Digi-key too.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## jdog

Sulcata_geo
   
  Thanks so much for your response.  I will consider giving the LT1028 opamp a try, I would like a bit more bass.  Does this opamp maintain good midrange and treble also?  As best as I can tell (based on the data sheet), the LT1028 opamp appears to be about like the AD8610 in terms of energy consumption.  Is this correct, or will the LT1028 use alot more battery?  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## SimH

Hi - I was considering a Neco portable V2, but I've just ordered his latest portable amp instead... if anyone's interested I'll post my thoughts when it arrives (which should be tomorrow, unless it snows again...)
   
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140489637304&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_483wt_1026


----------



## chrisjackson

Quote: 





simh said:


> Hi - I was considering a Neco portable V2, but I've just ordered his latest portable amp instead... if anyone's interested I'll post my thoughts when it arrives (which should be tomorrow, unless it snows again...)


 


 I'd certainly be interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wonder why you chose the newest model; I understand you've been in some dialogue with vendor. Do you intend getting some high impedance phones in the near future? I think I recall someone on the Rockgrotto forums saying he preferred the V2 with Sennheiser HD6X0 and the mosfet model with AKG K701. Not sure how to interpret that; the V2 has a slightly bright presentation perhaps?


----------



## wuwhere

The AD8610 is a little bright compared to OPA637.
  
  Quote: 





chrisjackson said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SimH

Quote: 





chrisjackson said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Blimey, do you work for MI5? How did you know that? I'm impressed. Yes, I sent Neco a couple of emails telling him what phones I use and the kind of sound I like (mostly loud and deep; louder and deeper than a cMoy can deliver without distorting, anyway)... he recommended his new amp (not sure why!... probably because it's a step up from the V2?). I've been thinking about all kinds of amps... RSA, Meier, iBasso etc... but Neco seemed like a good chap who responded positively to my emails and had brilliant feedback, so I figured I'd spend my money with him and go with his recommendation.


----------



## sulcata_geo

Quote: 





jdog said:


> Sulcata_geo
> 
> Thanks so much for your response.  I will consider giving the LT1028 opamp a try, I would like a bit more bass.  Does this opamp maintain good midrange and treble also?  As best as I can tell (based on the data sheet), the LT1028 opamp appears to be about like the AD8610 in terms of energy consumption.  Is this correct, or will the LT1028 use alot more battery?  Thanks so much for your help.


 

 LT1028ACR is superior to other opamp in NECO portable V2 at all range.
  I've not tested battery life , but I guess no much difference because NECO has no buffer.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## chrisjackson

Quote: 





simh said:


> Blimey, do you work for MI5?


 
   
  Hee, hee, got me thinking there : I didn't hesitate to check your profile for info (wanted to know what headphones you use) while my own is completely blank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 To this uneducated eye the new model does seem to be more versatile than the V2 model; and also not really much more lolly. But I'm guessing it has more sultanas on tap so Neco thought it might be a good match for you, helping to produce lots of controlled bass.  

 wuwhere thanks for the reply. So maybe the AD8610 mightn't be such a bad choice for those who find the HD 650 a bit "dark" for them. I'm not sure though that the portable V2 and mosfet (whichever version) weren't both using the same opamps in the comparison I recall. Expect there will soon be more owners of different versions of Neco's amps able to make those comparisons.


----------



## wuwhere

In the mosfet, the ad8610 is just used in the input stage, in the output stage it uses two mosfet transistors in class A per channel.
  
  Quote: 





chrisjackson said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisjackson

Thanks wuwhere; just blundering about trying to glean some basic "thumbrules". So I guess for that reviewer I mentioned, the mosfets are simply too "civilised" added to the same presentation from his Sennheisers. So how does the OPA637 you mention fit in? Maybe you're suggesting that as a better choice for use in the portable amp with bright headphones? 
Be interesting to see how the new amp fits into the scheme of things.
SimH didn't mention whether his will come with default opamps. Don't fancy his chances of getting it delivered today, though, if it's anything like here; heavy snow overnight :mad:. Supposed to be getting groceries delivered here at 10am. Hmmm...


----------



## wuwhere

For me on the portable V.2, OPA637 has deeper bass, warmer and not as bright as AD8610. Its drawback in the V.2 is the battery gets drained much quicker. I just received my mosfet but haven't had the chance to listen to it, I'm still waiting for my 18VAC power adapter, that's AC not DC. I believe the new portable also uses 18VAC adapter as specified so be careful.


----------



## wuwhere

So I'm using Neco's Mosfet V2.1 to drive my HE-6 and drive it can. It sounds clean and transparent. Even on my UE10Pro IEM it sounds really good.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





sulcata_geo said:


> Hi,frankieboy21
> Please check e-Bay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LT1028-LT1028ACN8-IC-1PC-/370449248156?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56407eef9c
> 
> ...


 

 $17.90 just for 1, that's expensive. I just ordered 4 from US Circuits at only $5 a piece.


----------



## jdog

wuwhere,
   
  Please let me know what you think about the LT1028 op amps in the neco soundlab V2 when yours arrive from US circuits.  Thanks.


----------



## wuwhere

I sure will, I think I just fried a pair of OPA637 on my V2 when I used it on my HE-6, they developed static 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Good thing is I have another pair. I still have some OPA627 which I haven't had a chance to try.


----------



## chrisjackson

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> I sure will, I think I just fried a pair of OPA637 on my V2 when I used it on my HE-6, they developed static
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Talk of fried opamps has got me hungry (groceries never did show up).
  I guess as US user that's a bit of added nuisance about the AC adaptor. Still this Neco guy seems to have turned you into an AngloAudiophile


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





chrisjackson said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Lol. His amps are up there and seriously inexpensive, relatively. As far as 18VAC adapter, I bought this one for $5 + shipping and just connected a power adapter wire with a connector.
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370466404605


----------



## sulcata_geo

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 LT1028ACN is expensive than LT1028.
  In Digikey(Japanese yen rate) , LT1028ACN is 1341yen and LT1028 is 885yen,


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





sulcata_geo said:


> LT1028ACN is expensive than LT1028.
> In Digikey(Japanese yen rate) , LT1028ACN is 1341yen and LT1028 is 885yen,


 


  That's what I bought, LT1028ACN8.


----------



## jdog

wuwhere,
   
  Do you have any feel for the power requirements of the LT1028acn8 vs the AD8610 op amp?  I tried to compare the data sheets on the two op amps and I just don't have enough technical background to figure this out.  So, my basic question is, will the LT1028acn8 perform (power-consumption wise) nore like the AD8610 or the OPA637?
   
  wuwhere and sulcata_geo,
   
  Do you all believe that the op amps from US Circuits are real or could they be counterfeit?  Are there such things as counterfeit op amps?  Thanks for any info you all can provide.


----------



## wuwhere

The OPA637 uses more power than the AD8610, it drains the battery quicker. I'm not sure about the LT yet, I'm still waiting for them.
  As far as counterfeit, there is really no way to tell.
   
  I was just looking at the wholesale price of LT1028ACN8 from LT website and they are $8.75, 1 to 99 units, $7.20 for 1k.
  They may be fakes or engineering samples. I can call LT for confirmation of their date code.


----------



## jdog

wuwhere,
   
  Have you had a chance to try out the LT1028acn8 op amps in your amp yet?  If so, please share your impressions.  Thanks.


----------



## wuwhere

I received them two days ago and just installed them tonight on my Neco Mosfet. Compared to Opa637, they seem to have tighter and deeper bass. Mids are slightly more forward, less veiled, more detail, clearer. Its like I moved closer to the stage. The Opa637 is slightly smoother, has deeper soundstage, more 3d like, softer, sweeter, more instruments layering. This is after about 3 hours of break-in.
  
  Quote: 





jdog said:


> wuwhere,
> 
> Have you had a chance to try out the LT1028acn8 op amps in your amp yet?  If so, please share your impressions.  Thanks.


----------



## jdog

Has anyone had a chance to try op amps LT1128 or LME49710 in this amp?  I like the AD8610 op amps in the original unit, but I'm interested in trying out some other op amps.  I've tried the LT1028ACN8, and they change the sound a little compared to AD8610's, but not greatly so.  Would the LT1128 (being a unity-gain op amp) be a wise/safe choice for the V2?  Thanks for info that anyone can provide....


----------



## jdog

Since this thread has come to a slow down, I an I can now answer my own questions....  I have now tried several op amps in this very nice amp.  I have tried the LT1028ACN8 op amps, and they are very niec, but with my source (sflo2) and earphones (ER4-S), I can't tell agreat deal of difference from the AD8610 op amp, may be a little more bass with the LT1028 ACN8, but not much difference otherwise.  The LT1128CN8 is not a good choice for me, as this op amp brings out more treble (too much for me), and less bass.  I really am enjoying the LME49710's (from National Semiconductor).  They give a smoother sound and with my set-up (sflo2, neco soundlab V2 with LME49710), my Westone 2 earphones sound really good, even better than the ER4-S's.  I am however using the cable that converts ER4-P to ER4-S with the Westones.


----------



## Twinster

Just received my Neco Soundlab Portable V.2 and with only 1 hours of listening I can say that it sound amazing. The clarity and musicality this little amp produce is unreal. I got it with the upgrade ad8610 opamps and 500ma Li-ion battery. I tried it first with my DT1350 and notice the improvement in the soundstage immediately. I'm now listening to a very great Jazz album from Diego Barber with my HD650 and get a good listening volume at 9:00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. And the bass are sounding tight and detail so power is not a problem with this PORTABLE amp.



    
  I can't wait to get a bit of burn-in to ear how good it can get. I'm not kidding I think the HD650 sound better than with the Nuforce HDP.
   
  Thanks to my friend Proglover and this thread I have a very good amp that will be use at work with a Dacport. (to be coninued...)
   
  Edit: Added pictures.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Just received my Neco Soundlab Portable V.2 and with only 1 hours of listening I can say that it sound amazing. The clarity and musicality this little amp produce is unreal. I got it with the upgrade ad8610 opamps and 500ma Li-ion battery. I tried it first with my DT1350 and notice the improvement in the soundstage immediately. I'm now listening to a very great Jazz album from Diego Barber with my HD650 and get a good listening volume at 9:00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 where did you buy get that? i can't find it in ebay..


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> where did you buy get that? i can't find it in ebay..


 


 Seller: 'neco_soundlab'
http://cgi.ebay.nl/DUAL-AMP-portable-headphone-amplifier-V-2_W0QQitemZ140574869933QQihZ004QQcategoryZ122650QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
   
   
  @Twinster; congratulations with the amp Simon! It's really a great thing, made by a great guy who became more then a friend then a seller to me. I chose his portable over the Meier's and I don't regret it for a moment


----------



## Ultralord

Looks great, i like the clean look 
   

  
  Quote: 





hifimiami said:


> Purchase V.2 on Ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-AMP-portable-headphone-amplifier-V-2-/140452042344?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item20b3981668#ht_4308wt_
> 1107
> 
> Order with AD8610 op amp option
> ...


----------



## kiteki

Hmm Neco soundlabs huh.
   
  Thx the opamp sound info... anyone have any ideas what I can replace LME49610 with?
   
  I also need to replace TDA1308 in my Teclast T51.
   
  I value detail and treble, I don't like NOS sound, if that helps?
   
  Thx.


----------



## amcananey

Just to pile onto the bandwagon -- I love my 18V "portable" dual mono amp from Neco Soundlab. It is probably the most bang for the buck I have had with any audio equipment I've purchased. In case you're wondering, my other headphone amp is a Burson HA-160D. The 18V amp from Neco *rocks!!!*
   
  Best regards,
  Adam


----------



## Il Mostro

Neco has a solid track record.  I have one of the original versions and it is a powerhouse portable with great build quality.  The newest ones have even better specs and a nicer finish but still remain a great value.   The owner/builder is an EE in the UK -- not a third world product and it shows.


----------



## Twinster

This little amp is very powerful for sure. Moreso than my Centrance DACmini. I wonder how it would compare to the Objective 2 (O2)???


----------



## vkvedam

Neco Soundlab V3 will be out soon!


----------



## amcananey

How do you know? Do you have any details? I've been considering getting one of his BOSSFET amps to go along with my 18V dual amp "portable" amp...


----------



## vkvedam

Well, heard from the man himself. Still waiting.


----------



## angevoi

I received my Neco V2 with AD8610 opamps yesterday.
  It seems like it needs burn in for me.


----------



## EddieE

V3 spotted on ebay - 18v in the same v2 case, USB rechargable, long battery life. Sounds like a winner -
   
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/new-V3-DUAL-AMP-portable-headphone-amplifier-/140669301618?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item20c08b3372
   
  Also has bass boost and gain selection (internal) and the usual battery and op-amp optional upgrades (both look worth it to me).
   
  Was a big fan of my v2 which I ended up giving to my brother and then missing a lot.
   
  Once I get over christmas financially I'll definitely be getting a v3.


----------



## raysclim1568

Hello all
   
  I too , just order Neco Soundlab 18V portable Amp V3 .
  will be going with all the available upgrade option he provided :
   
  1. additional Battery to boost to 60 hours usable time .
  2. upgrade Op amp. ** I have specially request to use LT1028ACN instead of AD8610 offered at ebay. he have responded that he felt that it is a interesting Op Amp and he is helping to source it to install for me . technically ,he confirm that it is going to work flawlessly with his Amp, except that battery life will be shorter due to higher current drawn. however , with the extra battery. it is not a issue at all .
  3. Bass Enhance easy access case modification. 
   
  he will work on it when he is back on 05 Jan2012 . can't wait to receive this .
   
  one question that I have is on the gain setting . 
  two gain setting are available : a. Gain 1 is set to 2.3  and b. Gain 2 is set to 6 . they are switchable with insert and remove the jumper beside the Op amp.
  My head phones gear mostly falls below 100Ohm . ( Ultrasone Edition 8 / Grado RS1i / Beyer DT1350 / Hifiman HE500) .
  what gain setting should I use ?
   
  appreciate your advise and Happy New Year to all !
   
  Thanks 
 Raymond Lim


----------



## EddieE

Congrats on the purchase. I would use the lower gain in order to have a great range of the dial controlling the listenable volume. The high gain seems more suitable to planar magnetics and high impedance, low efficiency dynamics.


----------



## wuwhere

Excellent portable amp. I have a V2. No they can't power a planar like my HE-6. Maybe the new HiFiman HE-400.


----------



## angevoi

I got a pair of opa627bp used. probably they are already burned in.
  It was easy to replace the opamps, just needed a torx screwdriver.
   
  Overally more neutral then ad8610, a bit less punchy but i don't feel it as laid-back.
   
  Lows: lower and more defined
  Midrange: less and more detailed.
  Highs: very neutral to the ad8610 and a bit less.
   
  I find it a bit bright with my yuin pk1. It will be tested with hifiman re262 in about a week.


----------



## Thing Fish

Just thought i'd also throw my horse into the mix.
   
  I've had my V3 (with all the mods) for about 4 weeks now and I can also concur that its a beautiful thing indeed.
   
  It has given me many hours of pleasure during the night whilst alone in my bed.
   
  I would certainly recommend it to a friend. If I had one.


----------



## bala

The V3 seems to be an impressive purchase, may be its time to ditch my Fiio E11. Would be really helpful if any V3 user can post an image with an ipod classic beside it...just wondering about its "portability"


----------



## Thing Fish

Quote: 





bala said:


> The V3 seems to be an impressive purchase, may be its time to ditch my Fiio E11. Would be really helpful if any V3 user can post an image with an ipod classic beside it...just wondering about its "portability"


 


 I will post one for you tomorrow.


----------



## Twinster

Here's one of the V2 (Same size) beside an iPod Classic.
   

  Quote: 





bala said:


> The V3 seems to be an impressive purchase, may be its time to ditch my Fiio E11. Would be really helpful if any V3 user can post an image with an ipod classic beside it...just wondering about its "portability"


----------



## Thing Fish

Quote: 





twinster said:


> Here's one of the V2 (Same size) beside an iPod Classic.


 

 OK that's saved me doing it.


----------



## bala

Thanks guys. Looks like that thing would fit into my winter jacket pockets but definitely not in the others!


----------



## Thing Fish

The height is of course dictated by the 2 x 9v rechargeable batteries. Which can be replaced if needed after a few years.
   
  I like the chunky feel but if I suppose its not for everyone.


----------



## imackler

Has anyone compared this to the Objective2?


----------



## FlySweep

imackler said:


> Has anyone compared this to the Objective2?


 
   
  I have the V3 (and the Objective2).. I'm writing the review of it as well as a head-to-head (V3 vs the O2 & Arrow 3G).  Stay tuned.. teaser?  The V3 is DAMN good.


----------



## amcananey

Heh, heh. I know what FlySweep is going to write...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  imackler, I've expressed my opinion to you privately, but for the benefit of others...
   
  Let me start by saying that I like the O2 very much. I think its a great amp, very neutral, plenty of power, decent build quality, good price. But in comparison to Neco's amps:
   
Problems with the O2
  1. Sound quality lags behind the Neco, which is just phenomenal in terms of sound quality. My old Neco portable (the pre-cursor to the current 18V v3 amp) is what led me to sell my Burson HA-160D. I'm not kidding. In particular, bass on the Neco is superior to the O2. (Not that I generally found bass on the O2 lacking, but it is definitely noticeable compared to the Neco.)
  2. Battery life is pretty poor in practice, which I think is partially related to the next item.
  3. No automatic switch to turn off recharging when battery is full.
  4. Not exactly small.
  5. PSU is OK, but because the O2 can't be charged over USB, it's still an annoyance when traveling.
  6. Build quality is good, but not up to Neco's bomb-proof standards.
   
  The new V3 Neco gives me all of the following advantages:
   
  1. Great, great sound. In particular, you need to hear a Neco pair up with a pair of HiFiMAN HE-500s. It's like they were made for eachother. The Neco is phenomenal with other cans, too, but it's mind-blowing with the HE-500s.
  2. Smaller size than the O2
  3. Available bass boost if desired
  4. Much, much longer battery life (with lithium ion battery option)
  5. USB recharging (if desired)
  6. Automatic recharging stop when battery is full (with lithium ion battery option)
  7. Neco build quality
   
  The O2 is a great amp, but the Neco just offers a ton in terms of sound quality, features and build quality. For anyone who is curious, Neco only sells his amps on eBay under his seller name "Neco Soundlab" or "Neco_soundlab", I forget which. He is a true undiscovered genius. Everyone I've recommended his amps to has subsequently written to me and raves about them. I have one of his BOSFET amps as well, which I use with my HiFiMAN HE-6s, among others.
   
  Best,
  Adam


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





amcananey said:


> Heh, heh. I know what FlySweep is going to write...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for posting your comparison for everyone! You're the one who got me thinking about this amp! I look forward to FlySweep's comparison as well.
   
  I saw one of the advantages you have listed is that the O2 keeps charging; is that dangerous? There is a v.2 in the for sale that looks pretty tempting.
   
  I know that one of the goals was that the O2 would work well with sensitive iems too. Does the Neco amp do the same thing?


----------



## amcananey

The Neco that I had worked with anything I threw at it.
   
  Unless I'm mistaken, both the O2 and the v.2 Neco amp will keep charging the batteries until you unplug the charger. I don't think it is necessarily dangerous, but it will reduce the battery life over time. I suspect that is one of the reasons for the poor battery life in the O2. Either you are conservative and wind up unplugging the amp before the batteries are fully charged, or you forget you have it plugged in and wind up overcharging.
   
  Best regards,
  Adam


----------



## amcananey

I should add that the batteries in both the O2 and the v.2 Neco amp are user-replaceable, so it's probably not the biggest deal in the world if you occassionally overcharge.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





amcananey said:


> The Neco that I had worked with anything I threw at it.
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, both the O2 and the v.2 Neco amp will keep charging the batteries until you unplug the charger. I don't think it is necessarily dangerous, but it will reduce the battery life over time. I suspect that is one of the reasons for the poor battery life in the O2. Either you are conservative and wind up unplugging the amp before the batteries are fully charged, or you forget you have it plugged in and wind up overcharging.
> 
> ...


 

 That makes sense. Exactly what I'm doing now... Not wanting to unplug it in case I ever run out of juice when it is unplugged. Doh.


----------



## amcananey

With my old Neco amp and my O2, I usually charged them for 1-2 hours, then used them unplugged until the battery failed, then repeated the process. Since you don't have to wait for the batteries to be fully charged for the amps to be usable (they are usable as soon as you plug them in again, while the battery recharges) I didn't find this to be a significant inconvenience....except that I occassionally forgot to unplug the amps when I was done.


----------



## FlySweep

Re: amcananey mentioning the V2 being impressive enough for him to sell his HA160.
   
  The HA160 is, arguably, my favorite (sounding) amp.  I was searching for a portable amp that possessed the Burson's unique blend of neutrality, natural sound, depth, and airiness.. and as much of it's technical prowess as possible.  A tall order, indeed!
   
  I eventually found upon the Neco V3 amp (after reading rave reviews on other forums about his V2 and MOSFET amps).  Neco's MOSFET desktop amps are said to be very neutral while possessing a slight 'valve' (tube) touch.  I figured his portable would be tuned along the same vein, but probably leaning to the more neutral side of things.
   
  I then found amcananey here at HF who had (thankfully) owned both the HA160 & V2.. we spoke quite a bit & I was amazed to hear he was so enamored with the V2 that it prompted him to sell the Burson.  There certainly appeared to be more than a few similarities between the two amps.. so after exchanging a few emails with Neco (to customize the amp for more effectively driving the HE-500 as well as very sensitive IEMs), I ordered the V3.
   
  After receiving the V3 & spending an ample amount of time with it, I can confidently say if you like the HA160's sound, you'll be quite happy with what the V3 has to offer.  I can certainly understand why amcananey had sold the Burson too.. I hear a lot of its sound and abilities in the V3.  Which is, frankly, quite astonishing.  
   
  Is it as technically capable as the Burson?  Probably not.. but it's (arguably) more musical and for a fifth of the price, I don't think there's anything that gets closer in sound & technicalities.. in a portable, no less!
   
  I'll reiterate amcananey's statement that the V3 sounds GORGEOUS with the HE-500.  Being that I have the Arrow & the O2 (which I've relegated to my desktop w/ the TubeDAC-11), I originally sought out the V2 to pair with my HE-500.  I wanted a portable amp that would drive the HE-500 (which has a voracious appetite for power despite the specs) not just loud, but well.  The V3 passed that test with flying colors.  A match made in (portable) audio heaven!


----------



## Twinster

There is no danger with the O2 & Neco V.2 charging circuit. The reason the new V.3 has a cutoff circuit is probably to reduce the risk of fire with the Lithium batteries. Just do a quick Google.
   
  I really loved the Neco V.2. It drove my T1 very well and I'm a bit sad to let it go but I didn't use it enough to justify keeping it. My O2 will be soon upgrade with the ODAC so no longer will it be portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( It's really more a transportable). 
   
  I'm sure the V.3 sound as good as the V.2 and Neco is really a nice person. Shame that his product got low interest here but I know that from other forum he's doing better.
   
  Enjoy!
   
  Quote: 





amcananey said:


> The Neco that I had worked with anything I threw at it.
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, both the O2 and the v.2 Neco amp will keep charging the batteries until you unplug the charger. I don't think it is necessarily dangerous, but it will reduce the battery life over time. I suspect that is one of the reasons for the poor battery life in the O2. Either you are conservative and wind up unplugging the amp before the batteries are fully charged, or you forget you have it plugged in and wind up overcharging.
> 
> ...


----------



## imackler

What are you using for your portable amp?
   
  Quote: 





twinster said:


> There is no danger with the O2 & Neco V.2 charging circuit. The reason the new V.3 has a cutoff circuit is probably to reduce the risk of fire with the Lithium batteries. Just do a quick Google.
> 
> I really loved the Neco V.2. It drove my T1 very well and I'm a bit sad to let it go but I didn't use it enough to justify keeping it. My O2 will be soon upgrade with the ODAC so no longer will it be portable
> 
> ...


----------



## Twinster

An iBasso PB1 (Balanced).


----------



## amcananey

I received the e-mail below from a friend who recently purchased one of Neco's v.3 amps and who has a nice collection of high-end gear:
   
  "What a marvellous little device. It works supremely well with my Halide DAC, and with the PS500's I just keep listening and listening. I am astonished at how well it handles the Sennheisers. And it gets better after burn in! Looks like I'm good to go with my portable rig."


----------



## BrainFood

Hi
   
  I'm interested in the v3, especially being UK based. There are some nice US portables but customs is a killer.
   
  Anyone know the weight of the v3? I don't mind the bulk at all, but hope it isn't that heavy.
   
   
  Cheers...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  EDIT: Neco says the amp weighs 250 gram approx and the Li-ion battery upgrade is less heavy than the stock one.


----------



## wallace

Hi,
     I have had my v3 for a couple of weeks now.Like you i got fed up with silly import charges.I have the 8610 version and am amazed at the clear 3D sound,the best sounding amp i have owned in twenty years of listening to phones,beats £1500 worth of Naim Headline/Hicap by a long chalk.It is just so engaging,makes you listen to it and forget what you are supposed to be doing.Not sure about the weight,but i only take it to the patio since i retired
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am using KRK8400's and SR325is's with it,the best they have ever sounded. Not much point in the PSU,i just plug it into the usb port every other day while i am looking at my emails.  
  I have an 02 on back order,but am thinking of cancelling it..


----------



## amcananey

Wallace: Unless you have a use for two amps, cancel the O2. Don't get me wrong, the O2 is an excellent amp. But the Neco is better and I really don't see any reason to buy the O2 if you already have the Neco. In case you're wondering, I used to have an O2. I used it in parallel with my older Neco amp for a while, but it just became clear that the O2 lagged the Neco slightly, so I sold the O2 and bought a v3 Neco.
   
  Brainfood: My v3 Neco is usable even with IEMs. And it sings with the HE-500s. No worries there. As for weight, mine isn't heavy, but I went for the upgraded battery. Not sure if the two 9V batteries are heavier, but I suspect they are. As for your PSU, send Neco a message through eBay and I'm sure he can tell you. He's a great guy to deal with and very helpful.
   
  By the way, I bought my first Neco amp when I was living in London. Since I've returned to the US, I've bought two further amps from him. His amps deliver amazing performance at an unbeatable price, even if you don't have to deal with customs issues. In other words: even if you could get US amps at the same price as in the US, I'd still recommend the Neco amps as better performers and a better value.
   
  Best regards,
  Adam


----------



## FlySweep

Excellent take.. I'm a good 40 years from retirement (lol) but 100% agree with your impressions.  I've got the 8610 opamps (and lithium battery) as well and it's a spectacularly addictive amp to use.  It's built like an elegant tank and has the sound to match.  It drives my HE-500 with authority and provides excellent dynamics.. while remaining very neutral and uncolored.
   
  I've been prepping my V3 review for some time and will post it ASAP.  I'm waiting to clock a good 100-150 hours on it before finishing and posting it.. but, I'll tell you right now.. it's going to be very favorable.
   
  Care to share some impressions on how it sounds with the 8400?  That was one of my favorite phones & I regret selling them.. incredible detail and clarity.  Heck, I might look into buying them again.  I'd think the V3's spacious soundstage and bass boost would be welcome additions when paired with the 8400.
   
  Speaking of the bass boost.. it's got to be the best implementation of it that' I've heard to date in a portable.. it spanks the Arrow 3G's bass boost features in my opinion.  It's far more subtle & tighter (focusing much more on the sub bass frequencies than mid/lower bass).. and it doesn't bleed whatsoever into the other neighboring frequencies.  The bass boost is very musical and almost felt more than heard.. which is the way it should be, IMO.  I never use these types of coloration features in my amps (the Arrow has all switches set to the lowest/off setting) cause they're usually poorly implemented.. but not so with the V3.
   
  Hope this amp gets more attention cause it's a truly slept on masterpiece offered at an incredible price.  Plus, Neco's customer service is world class.


----------



## BrainFood

Good stuff!  Will probably just go for 8610 and do some opamp rolling at at later date.


----------



## musicbased

Anyone compared this to a matrix m stage?-I am looking at getting the m stage for my AKG k701 (desktop setup).I currently use the neco v2.
  This thread is making me wonder how much of an improvement it will be though!
  Maybe i got used to the amazing sound of the neco..


----------



## wallace

Quote: 





amcananey said:


> Wallace: Unless you have a use for two amps, cancel the O2. Don't get me wrong, the O2 is an excellent amp. But the Neco is better and I really don't see any reason to buy the O2 if you already have the Neco. In case you're wondering, I used to have an O2. I used it in parallel with my older Neco amp for a while, but it just became clear that the O2 lagged the Neco slightly, so I sold the O2 and bought a v3 Neco.
> 
> Brainfood: My v3 Neco is usable even with IEMs. And it sings with the HE-500s. No worries there. As for weight, mine isn't heavy, but I went for the upgraded battery. Not sure if the two 9V batteries are heavier, but I suspect they are. As for your PSU, send Neco a message through eBay and I'm sure he can tell you. He's a great guy to deal with and very helpful.
> 
> ...


 

 Hey,Took your advise and cancelled my pre-ordered 02 today.This v3 just gets better everyday,talk about detail,i looked round earlier today,thought it was the wife coughing,but it was one of Steve Wonder's backing singers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pre-ordered an O/DAC instead so i can listen to spotify on the laptop when the walkman goes flat.
  Flysweep
      This amp could be made for the 8400's they both do detail very well.Seem to find myself picking up these first most day's,the 325's only get used once a week to justify their existance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Nearly everything i listen to sounds a bit different ,could be that this was how it was meant to sound in the first place,who knows.
  I did try the bassboost for a bit ,but while i agree with you it is very subtle,i can't bring myself to use it as i have not had any tone controls on my amps for twenty five years now,and tend to think they are only provided on gear that isn't good enough in the first place.You will get set in your ways one day,take it from me..Anyway this amp don't need any adjustments.


----------



## FlySweep

Good stuff.. thanks for the info.. I almost never use the bass boost on the V3, too (or any fq-enhancing switches/features on my audio gear).  Call me OCD, or whatever.. I prefer to hear the 'true voice' of my gear without enhancements (flaws and all).  I've got an ODAC on order as well, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it pairs with the V3.
   
  I'll have a comparison between the O2 & V3 in my review.. like I said, they're both fantastic amps & deliver serious value.  There's certain things the O2 does better, there's certain things the V3 does better.. but on the whole, I prefer the V3.  It's sounds more musical and dynamic to my ears.


----------



## FlySweep

It's downright disturbing how incredible this combo sounds with the HE-500.  In fact, it should probably be illegal (**looks at Arizona**).
   
  When driving the HE-500.. I like this combo more than the O2.


----------



## musicbased

lol, that picture makes me want one, even though i've already got one!


----------



## imackler

So I sent Neco an email asking a couple things about the v.3 compared to the v.2 and asked him whether he knew about the O2, etc.
   
  He very graciously responded:
   
_[size=10pt]"V3 has better circuit layout + dual-gain-mode and bass-enhance circuit + it can be charged with a computer USB port (cable included). Apart from all of these sound signature is similar to V2.

 But main advantage of V3 is its dual 9v battery (connected as 18 volts). This results in lesser distortion, more natural sound at medium to higher volume levels.[/size]"_
   
_[size=10pt]I personally do not search internet for any other amps so thank you for letting me know about the objective-2. I rely on buyers to inform me what is out there and also suggestions for improvements. Objective-2 is an op-amp based amplifier like mine. It seems good build but as I have not listened to one can not make much comments.[/size]" _
   
   
  He also responded to my linking Voldemort's measurments to his because I was curious how his compared. I asked in gracious way, so he didn't see it as a challenge, of course. Again another gracious response:
   
_[size=10pt]"I am impressed with all of his measurments. I mean daetail of it. This inspired me now to do something similar.

 The only thing I do not like about the amp is its layout. Components placement looks bit rough. I mean parts are all over the place. Although I have to also say this is only looks and may not limit the amp to perform good so will not take anything away.

 Measurments I did for my amp are for my own reference. I can confirm that frequency-response (i.e bandwith) + slew rate(speed of response) + noise + background noise levels are all excellent.

 Having said that my previous V2 was tested my sound-on-sound magazine (http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/aug11/articles/neco-soundlab.htm) which results were very good.

 These amps are very simple and if you know where to place the components you can make them perform very good. I have more than 20 years of experience. This is mainly a hobby to me.[/size]"_
   
   What a great guy and great communication! As soon as my ebay bucks go live July 1, I'm ordering a V3.
   
  (P.S. These were personal emails via ebay, so I think they're popular here but would hate to find Neco quoted in an O2 thread, etc.)


----------



## FlySweep

Good stuff, imackler.
   
  Neco was very polite and responsive through the entire process.. a great guy indeed.  I think you'll be very happy with the V3!


----------



## sashaw

Simple circuit, great sound. So tempting


----------



## wallace

Quote: 





musicbased said:


> lol, that picture makes me want one, even though i've already got one!


 

 Sound good don't they,i bet your glad you didn't go with the Matrix M now..I've got an E-dac arriving tomorrow and can't wait.
  Better than christmas..


----------



## musicbased

Actually I did get the m stage aswell!-Sounds really great with the K701 as everyone says,so very pleased.
The sound is quite different to the neco though so it's nice to have both.
Two very good amps!
The neco sounds amazing with er4s. Neco added a bass boost on my v2 for me, which turned the er4 into a whole new species!-I loved that combo,but after a while,I couldn't help feeling I was missing some detail,so I asked to change it back again..(which he did,for no charge I must add.)-Excellent service.
Perhaps I'm the reason he decided to make it user switchable! Lol.


----------



## wallace

Glad you are happy with the M stage as well.I got my edac today and am selling everything else....Marriage made in heaven.


----------



## musicbased

A new dac is next on my list of things to buy ... That edac may be the one then! ...


----------



## wallace

Certainly works very well with the V3,have been tapping my foot and headbanging like a 16 year old all day.Amazing detail allround.
  Must tear the phones off soon before i hurt myself.


----------



## Thing Fish

Had my Neco V3 since November and by jiggery its still amazing.
   
  Used in conjunction with my trusty HD 25 l- ll's it is pure pleasure every time I travel into work on the train and spark it up.
   
  I can honestly say I never tire of listening to it. Even non ALAC/FLAC albums sound airy and involving.


----------



## tonyli3

Still using neco's first v1 amp,been listening to my new he-400's today and still sounds great,looking at the specs of the v3,think I'll msg neco about one fully kitted,I'm certain it's a sure fire winner and sensible prices in the uk for a change!


----------



## wallace

Quote: 





wallace said:


> Glad you are happy with the M stage as well.I got my edac today and am selling everything else....Marriage made in heaven.


 

 It just seems to get better every day...Thought you all would like to know...


----------



## FlySweep

ODAC + NECO V.3 + Sennheiser HD580 = A MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN.
   
  I can't tell you how beautiful this rig sounds.  We all know how well the HD580/600 scales with better sources and amps.. but synergy is often undervalued.  The ODAC is beautifully resolving and clean.. but the Neco really steals the show, IMO.
   
  My V.3 has the 8610s & lithium battery.. and boy, does the HD580 love it.  A DEAD silent background, fantastic dynamic range.. and the artful Sennheiser sound.. on steroids!  Treble has spectacular air, crispness, and detail.. the mids are very very transparent and deep.. with the bass coming tight and punchy.  One thing I've really noticed the Senn benefits from is the V.3's dual opamp setup.. which provide fantastic channel separation, imaging, and soundstage.  It's so immersive.. I can listen to this setup for hours on end.  I like this little combo more than my _desktop_ rig (via the tube or SS output!) and the ODAC+O2 (which is a little too clinical).  For those one the fence about this amp.. stop waffling.. it's a GEM.
   
  I also dropped the gain jumpers in so I've got it set at low gain (2.3x) since it's being used with the ODAC (2 Vrms output).. the Neco it quite ably drives the HE-500, btw.  Very clean & dynamic, again.
   
  Anyone done some opamp rolling with this guy yet?  The AD8610 is very neutral  to my ears.. just curious what else is out there.


----------



## wallace

FlySweep, you are insatiable,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Forget opamp rolling,i rather think Neco has already done that stuff for you..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Best you just leave it well alone and enjoy it .I think it could be one of those situations where you change opamps for a couple of months
  and find you end up right back where you started.Done that several times now,wont start that again until altzhimers sets in....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Leeloo

Hello I'm new to this forum so I'm not sure if this is the best place to post my question, if not could you please point me in the right direction.
  I'm looking into buying my first pair of full sized headphones, the sennheiser hd600, and i would like to them amp them with the neco soundlab V3. I'm also looking at the ODAC to go with the V3. What i was wondering is whether i could use the jack out on my hisoundaudio rocoo ba with the HDMS turned on to power the V3 instead. 
  Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Twinster

If what you said is to send the audio signal out of your rocoo to the input of the Neco V3 yes it's possible. It will allow you to be mobile because both of your devices are powered via battery.

If you want to feed the audio signal to the ODAC no it's not possible. The ODAC only has a USB port for input. So a computer or a Laptop would work.





leeloo said:


> Hello I'm new to this forum so I'm not sure if this is the best place to post my question, if not could you please point me in the right direction.
> I'm looking into buying my first pair of full sized headphones, the sennheiser hd600, and i would like to them amp them with the neco soundlab V3. I'm also looking at the ODAC to go with the V3. What i was wondering is whether i could use the jack out on my hisoundaudio rocoo ba with the HDMS turned on to power the V3 instead.
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





twinster said:


> The ODAC only has a USB port for input. So a computer or a Laptop would work


 
   
  as well as an Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy S III:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs-how-to-increase-the-issues-priority-with-google/195#post_8560566


----------



## Leeloo

Quote: 





twinster said:


> If what you said is to send the audio signal out of your rocoo to the input of the Neco V3 yes it's possible. It will allow you to be mobile because both of your devices are powered via battery.
> If you want to feed the audio signal to the ODAC no it's not possible. The ODAC only has a USB port for input. So a computer or a Laptop would work.


 

 Thanks for the reply


----------



## putente

How does the V3 pair with low impedance/high sensivity IEM's?


----------



## FlySweep

putente said:


> How does the V3 pair with low impedance/high sensivity IEM's?


 
  It pairs quite well.  I use it with my FXD80 all the time & can use the pot quite liberally.  Neco recommended installing a logarithmic pot (opposed to a linear pot) if I was going to use it was high sensitivity IEMS.. so I've got a lot of control over the volume at low levels.. even on high gain.  Yes, you'll perceive having to turn it up further (b/c of the log pot), but the overall out put is the same as a linear pot.
   
  Just to let you know how happy I've been with the V3.. I sold my long held, beloved Arrow 3G (which I still love and openly recommend) in it's favor..


----------



## putente

Thanks for your impressions, *FlySweep*! I'm after a portable amp to pair with my Rockbox'ed iPod Classic and my IEM's (GR07, RE-262 and EPH-100). I had my mind set to buy a JDSLabs C421, but then I found this tread, read it, and started wondering... Has anyone here heard/owns both this V3 and the C421 that can tell me how do they compare?


----------



## FlySweep

putente said:


> Thanks for your impressions, *FlySweep*! I'm after a portable amp to pair with my Rockbox'ed iPod Classic and my IEM's (GR07, RE-262 and EPH-100). I had my mind set to buy a JDSLabs C421, but then I found this tread, read it, and started wondering... Has anyone here heard/owns both this V3 and the C421 that can tell me how do they compare?


 
   
  From what I gather.. the c421 is quite similar to the O2 as far as sound & performance is concerned.  So using that to take a crude, relativity-based approach, I found the V3 (mine has the AD8610 opamps) & O2 to perform quite closely.  I love the O2, btw.. a great, very quiet, highly revealing, neutral amp.  The V3 shares much of those characteristics.. but I found it to sound more spacious, slightly more smooth & musical than the O2.
   
  Note that the V3 is bigger in size than the slim c421 (and the c421 has a built in USB DAC).  The V3 is still quite portable, IMO.. and it's built like a freaking tank.  I love the sleek, understated, aluminum housing & large volume pot.  Plus, the battery life (with the lithium batteries) is _insane_.  I use this amp on a near daily basis.. and have had to charge it, seemingly, only two or three times since it arrived.


----------



## tzjin

Quote: 





flysweep said:


> Note that the V3 is bigger in size than the slim c421 (and the c421 has a built in USB DAC).  The V3 is still quite portable, IMO.. and it's built like a freaking tank.  I love the sleek, understated, aluminum housing & large volume pot.  Plus, the battery life (with the lithium batteries) is _insane_.  I use this amp on a near daily basis.. and have had to charge it, seemingly, only two or three times since it arrived.


 

 C421 is amp only.


----------



## OK-Guy

question please... I'm looking for a portable amp to partner my Walkman Z1070 (& hopefully 4.Ai's if I can find a way around the horrendous Customs to UK)... I'm on the pre-order list for the new Pico amp out soon but am wondering if this could be the better option... advice if'n you wouldn't mind, cheers.


----------



## FlySweep

tzjin said:


> C421 is amp only.


 
   
  Well hell's bells.. you're right.. not sure why I thought it had a DAC, too.. thanks for the correction.


----------



## putente

*FlySweep*, I see there's the option of upgrading the opamp's in the V3, but does that mean it allows opamp rolling after buying it?


----------



## FlySweep

putente said:


> *FlySweep*, I see there's the option of upgrading the opamp's in the V3, but does that mean it allows opamp rolling after buying it?


 
  I believe so.. but it might be best to check with Neco.. I would have to crack it open and see if the opamps are socketed (for rolling).  The AD8610 really does pair quite beautifully with the V3 though.. let it burn in for a good 100 hours.  It's a bit bright and thin out of the box.. in time, it'll become very neutral, smooth, and have a nice touch of ethereal warmth that's kind of Burson-esque.


----------



## putente

Quote: 





flysweep said:


> I believe so.. but it might be best to check with Neco.. I would have to crack it open and see if the opamps are socketed (for rolling).  The AD8610 really does pair quite beautifully with the V3 though.. let it burn in for a good 100 hours.  It's a bit bright and thin out of the box.. in time, it'll become very neutral, smooth, and have a nice touch of ethereal warmth that's kind of Burson-esque.


 
   
   
  From the pictures I've seen so far, they're socketed... But thanks for your answer! I have to decide which option (the C421 with OPA2227 or this V3) is better to pair with my iPod Classic, as I'm looking for a more musical and warmer sound than what the iPod outputs from it's headphone out! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Greeni

Very tempting, that it could compare with the Burson, which is one of the best amp I heard with great, rich tone which is antithetic to or missing in many solid state design. Would it be over stretch to expect the same tonality ? Other than the HE-5 anyone tried this with other planar magnetic design ?


----------



## DanBa

Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy S3 & Neco V3:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/315#post_8707637
   
  stock Galaxy S3 > digital audio stream >> USB OTG cable >> ODAC (i.e. Epiphany Acoustics E-DAC) >> Neco V3


----------



## putente

That must be a great sounding portable rig! Does the USB DAC work with your S3 with original FW?


----------



## DanBa

Yes, it does.
  Plug and play!


----------



## OK-Guy

very nice pictures...
   
  anyone know how this compares to Pico amps?


----------



## Ryujen

Very interesting amp indeed, looks like a solid contender to the O2. Would anyone happen to know if the V3 pairs well with the HD800?


----------



## wuwhere

I have a V2, I changed the opamp to OPA627AP. They are good with IEMs. When I used them with my HE-6, I fried the opamps. So be careful using them for hps.


----------



## zenpunk

Where did you get that USB OTG cable with the mini usb at the end?
  Quote: 





danba said:


> Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy S3 & Neco V3:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/315#post_8707637
> 
> stock Galaxy S3 > digital audio stream >> USB OTG cable >> ODAC (i.e. Epiphany Acoustics E-DAC) >> Neco V3


----------



## DanBa

It’s a combination of two cables: micro-A to standard A cable and standard A to mini-B cable.
   
  Micro-A to mini-B cable from Lindy:
http://www.lindy.co.uk/usb-firewire/usb-cables/usb-otg-on-the-go-cables/type-micro-a-to-mini-b-usb-otg/
   
  Micro-A to mini-B cable from VentureCraft:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/315#post_8708233
   
  Galaxy S3 > digital USB audio out >> VentureCraft Go-Dap X 
   

   
   
  Micro-A to mini-B cable from xDuoo:
http://translate.google.fr/translate?tl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://www.erji.net/read.php%3Ftid%3D1320392%26page%3De&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dxduoo%2Busb%2Bdac%26hl%3Dfr%26biw%3D910%26bih%3D436%26prmd%3Dimvns&sa=X&ei=4GxdUKTrIaal0AXmr4HoDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CCcQ7gEwAA
   
  Galaxy S3 > digital USB audio out >> xDuoo XP-1


----------



## ninogui

Hi guys
   
  Just to revive a bit here I will be receiving in a few days the upgraded Neco V3 (lithium battery, opa8310, bass port). I made however a specific request that stroke me as soon as I saw the regular unit photos: flush star type torx screws for the box. The box itself will look slimmer and better (maybe will be adapted for future releases) instead of just philips screws straight on.
   
  This will be used to drive a Sony NWZ A-866 walkman and either the JVC PXT-90 or the ATH-M50 in turns (meaning either outside or inside home)
   
  Although the Sony apparently does not have a true line out - there is no DAC per se, instead Sony uses their own developed digital domain amplifier into a low pass filter so you cant escape it, and that´s not necessarily a bad thing in fact it´s a good thing as far as my ears can tell. Also for the required job (portable music) this was my choice, have you seen the size of the Sony A series ? it´s so tiny! for android larger devices I already have a galaxy SII so no need.
   
   

   
   
  So I will also give it a go and am waiting to get from the mail a LOD interconnect and port to jack adapter from
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/ecbuyonline2008/Hi-End-Cable-/_i.html?_fsub=1584730016&_sid=781928146&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
   
  Specifically order a mod, neutrik right angled jacks for the 8 cm cable which of course drove the price a bit higher but there was good comms with the seller Rudy and he showed himself up to the task
   
  So if you guys are still hanging around this thread and have interest in I can post a few photos when I get the whole package together as well as my own impressions of the (little) beasts
   
  best rgds
   
  nuno


----------



## OK-Guy

be great to see *Ninogui*... you thoughts using both the line-out & the headphone-out on the Sony would be real appreciated.
   
  I have a Sony so am well interested


----------



## amcananey

greeni said:


> Very tempting, that it could compare with the Burson, which is one of the best amp I heard with great, rich tone which is antithetic to or missing in many solid state design. Would it be over stretch to expect the same tonality ? Other than the HE-5 anyone tried this with other planar magnetic design ?




1. I had a Burson HA-160D. After lots of A-B testing, I sold the Burson. And bought another Neco. No, I'm not exaggerating, nor was that a crazy decision. Look at my profile for my gear. Neco's amps are the real deal. 

2. I've used my Neco v3 with my LCD-2s, my HE-500s and yes, even my HE-6s. As you might expect, the HE-6 isn't an ideal pairing, but not terrible, either. But the HE-6 is an extreme case.


----------



## amcananey

ryujen said:


> Very interesting amp indeed, looks like a solid contender to the O2. Would anyone happen to know if the V3 pairs well with the HD800?




1. I had an O2. It's an excellent amp, no doubt. Very well done. But again, I did lots of A-B comparisons and sold my O2. The Neco V3 is smaller, has MUCH better battery life (I have the battery upgrade, which I highly recommend), has better build quality (not that the O2 was bad....the Neco is just better), has a better volume pot, has optional bass boost, a cleaner top plate and, in particular, better sound. Even with the bass boost off, the Neco has more bass weight. It's not coloration, it's just that the O2 is slightly light on bass. The O2 has the advantage or a more easily accessible gain switch. 

2. It pairs extremely well with the HD800. In the office, I mostly use it with HD600s. At home, mostly with HD800s. I have zero qualms about recommending that combo. 

Regards,
Adam


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## amcananey

I've asked Neco in the past about creating a balanced amp. There are a couple of problems, however. First and foremost, this is essentially a hobby for him. He has a "real" job during the day that keeps him pretty busy.
   
  As for what you've shown above, as a non-tech guy with little understanding of how stuff works, I notice a few potential issues based on my (mis)interpretation of things I've read elsewhere:
   
  - The inputs on the amps would still be unbalanced. Maybe not a big deal if all you are going for is power, but your inputs would be signal and ground, instead of positive and negative.
   
  - Again, I may be wrong, but I'm not sure that using two amps would actually be more powerful than one when used that way. Consider speaker amps. I don't think there is a difference in power between driving two speakers with one amp, vs. driving two speakers, each with a separate amp, *unless the amps are "bridged"*. Otherwise I think you are just using half of the amps' power for each speaker, so you might as well just use one amp and drive both speakers. So you would have to find out whether Neco can somehow "bridge" one of his standard amps. I have no idea what that entails...or if anything I just wrote is actually true.
   
  - You would have to control the volume for the left and right channels separately. Not a huge deal, but annoying. Maybe you could connect the volume pots using a silicone band so that they would turn simultaneously?
   
  - The cable shown above has two 1/8" plugs, but they both appear to be TRS/stereo. I think it would probably make more sense to work with two mono plugs (although it probably doesn't matter if you just don't connect the 3rd conductor to anything in the XLR plug).
   
  Best,
  Adam


----------



## goodvibes

Here's the inside. It's clearly a Cmoy done right. It still uses a voltage splitter but a more than basic one. Still means the supply impedance is a bit high and not extremely stiff. I do think this is just as good as 3 channel amps unless you need a lot of current and he may have done a bit more here besides to help with current load. This looks to have electrolytic output coupling caps which can be fine with some tayloring which it looks like he does. They are however not upgraded type electrolytics. That may not be needed with when bypassing. The first thing I did with a recent build I'm doing for review was bypass (parallel to) the output caps. It appears that he's doing the same and may also be doing so on the PS. It's basically pretweaked. I wonder if there's a resister in series to the output. The 8610 doesn't need it but that may not be so for all his options. The diode is likely a zener to protect from overcharging and/or as a simple V regulator for the wall wart. This device is about a smart guy that knows how to build and voice something but isn't ground breaking in any way. That is actually a compliment but at the same time, it can't be a 'best there is' type product, especially when offering voicing options. It can however be a VG sounding amp with a slightly warmer/rounder than real bass into certain loads.


----------



## ninogui

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> be great to see *Ninogui*... you thoughts using both the line-out & the headphone-out on the Sony would be real appreciated.
> 
> I have a Sony so am well interested


 
   
  Havent received the the sony line out dongle and the cable so still can´t comment
   
  All I can say for the time being is the neco v3 does all what´s intended to with a great battery life. The bass enhance is very smart meaning it does not push bass in an overbearing way, it just (slightly) emphasizes the really lower freqs. I´d say it´s the best simple analog implementation I´ve heard so far in portable gear. Funny thing on the dip switch plate the on position means in fact bass enhance is off (lol) they´re switched over no biggie really. Even on the AT-M50´s the bass on is not overbearing although I personally prefer to have it off due to the ATM´s signature, which then becomes close to perfect. On the jvc FXT90 I´d rather have it on to push those stiff nanotubes (and if you do you´ll be rewarded)
   
  It has been burning together with the seriously underrated sony A-866 (btw looks so tiny on top of the Neco) coupled to a jvc fxt90. I´d rather post some pics when I get the cables
   
  ps: how do you guys swap the op amps ? components are so tightly fitted together next to the op amps I doubt even with a spider type clamp IC extractor they could be taken out


----------



## marco08

just got mine !! burning in with a modded gen5 iPod and DENON D2k / Ultrasone sig pros.

first impressions are impressive. Incredibly better than my fiio E17, bass is tight, mids are rich, battery life is incredible (LiOn option).


----------



## BrainFood

Quote: 





marco08 said:


> just got mine !! burning in with a modded gen5 iPod and DENON D2k / Ultrasone sig pros.
> first impressions are impressive. Incredibly better than my fiio E17, bass is tight, mids are rich, battery life is incredible (LiOn option).


 
   
  Will be interested in how it matches with the sig pro once you've got used to the sound.  I personally find those cans can become a little too clean, even bright, with certain SS amps and probably could benefit from the warmth of tubes.  They sound great out of my sansa fuze though.


----------



## beyerlove

Hi guys.
   
  Neco_soundlab anounced on facebook that new BOSSFET V3 headphone amplifier will be available on November 5th.


----------



## amcananey

Cool! Too bad I just bought a BOSSFET from him. Might need to buy the new one, too. I already have 3 Neco amps and regret selling the 4th one I had...
   
  Best,
  Adam


----------



## FlySweep

Nice!  I just might have to swing for it.. the jet black looks fantastic.


----------



## beyerlove

LOL amcananey you're NECO crazy!
Yeah I have sympathy with you my V3 portable is that good.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





amcananey said:


> Cool! Too bad I just bought a BOSSFET from him. Might need to buy the new one, too. I already have 3 Neco amps and regret selling the 4th one I had...
> 
> Best,
> Adam


 

 Which Opamp do you like with it? Does it do as well with the HD650 as the HD600? Which do you prefer more with it?


----------



## amcananey

I have OPA627s in my BOSSFET, and AD8610s in my V3 portable. I'm not convinced that opamps make a huge difference. Most of the opamps I've tried have sounded good. At some point, swapping out stuff gets old and I just want to listen to my music. The V3 portable does VERY well with the HD600s. Interestingly, I find that the bass on the HD600 with the V3 is very similar to the bass that I get when using a tube amp (both of which are much better than I get on most other solid state amps). I like the HD600 much, much better than the HD650, so it is very hard for me to judge the performance of the V3 itself when comparing those two...


----------



## imackler

Ordered a V3!


----------



## beyerlove

Congrats imackler.
   
  Did you order V3 portable or BOSSFET V3?
  Anyway love to hear how do you think.


----------



## amcananey

I'm curious myself...portable or BOSSFET? By the way, I always thought battery life didn't really matter. Then my O2 kept running out of juice and I got annoyed. Then I got the V3 portable from Neco. *Holy cow...I only need to recharge every couple of months!!!* It is absolutely amazing to just not have to think about charging or battery level (both when using or when charging -- due to automatic charging shut-off). I don't know how he does it. It feels like magic to me...
   
  I can't wait to hear impressions of the V3 BOSSFET....


----------



## imackler

I got the portable. I ordered the lower powered battery but I don't mind charging and never really listen more than three or four hours a day. I did upgrade to the AD8610, though. I also ordered ALO Audio's The National. Really curious how the two do in a face off!


----------



## Threeek

Having read the positive impressions in this thread, and seeing the price, I decided to take a gamble and buy the V3 portable with the AD8610 op-amps and Li-ion batteries for use at work. It has just turned up today and I know I should be leaving it to burn in, but I couldn't resist having a listen. 
   
  I've currently got it setup as follows: laptop running JRiver playing FLAC files -> E-DAC -> Neco -> Denon AHD-5000 (with Lawton earpads). Playing the very well produced "Ghosts" album by Monolake, I'm very impressed with the way it sets up an impressive sound-space. Sounds are buzzing pulsing and shimmering around my head. It's also incredibly punchy - I get the distinct impression that it's keeping a very firm grip on the Denon's drivers. I hadn't expected it to sound this good especially at the price. 
   
  So far so good then


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





imackler said:


> I got the portable. I ordered the lower powered battery but I don't mind charging and never really listen more than three or four hours a day. I did upgrade to the AD8610, though. I also ordered ALO Audio's The National. Really curious how the two do in a face off!


 
   
  looking forward to hearing you thoughts on both imackler... if you could do it by end of Nov' it would be brilliant.


----------



## vkvedam

Order placed. I used to have the V2 before but this one seems to be an improvement. Should be a good companion for my O2 and ODAC. Neco advised me that it's going to be Wednesday before I see this.


----------



## beyerlove

NECO soundlab's BOSSFET V3 is available at ebay.
  I'm not sure how long the link would be valid.
  FYI.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-V3-high-spec-mosfet-headphone-amp-/140880923045


----------



## Sylaw

can smbdy put me a link to buy the neco v2


----------



## beyerlove

Seems currently out of stock. NECO handcrafts his amplifiers so they will be back in stock in a week or so.
   
  Check out his ebay profile and items for sale page.
  http://www.ebay.com/sch/neco_soundlab/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
   
  or directly send an ebay message to NECO requesting a link to purchase.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## Greeni

Anyone heard the new NECO soundlab's BOSSFET V3 ? If the portable can compete with Burson this one would be something ?


----------



## vkvedam

I've received my V3 portable couple of days ago. Outstanding and it's easily on par with the O2. Would do a critical comparison with my HE-5LEs and Z1000s in the next week or so.


----------



## amcananey

I've done the comparison between the V3 and the O2. To keep it short, my thoughts are below:
   
  1. The V3 is smaller. By enough that it matters. The O2 would be a fine size if it had a 1/4" jack (earlier Neco portable amps were in a case the same size as the O2, but included a 1/4" jack), but it doesn't.
   
  2. The V3 has better bass (without the bass boost feature being turned on). It's not an enormous difference compared to the O2, but it is definitely there.
   
  3. The V3 has the optional bass boost feature, and it is well done. This isn't a huge difference, but it's an option you have with the V3 that you don't have with the O2. I find the bass boost useful with some Grados, for example.
   
  4. The V3 has a "cleaner" front panel. The PSU jack is on the back, there is no gain switch, etc. My biggest gripe with the O2 is that the front is extremely busy and annoying when you have all the cables attached. Even the V3 has room for improvement. I wish the input jack were on the back, for example.
   
  5. The V3 (or at least mine) has a better volume pot, I think.
   
  6. My V3 has the upgraded battery, which is *amazing*. I don't use my V3 "on the go", in the sense of while moving. But I do use it when at my desk at work, and at home when I'm not near one of my dedicated listening stations. So while I don't actually need it to have any battery at all (I am always within reach of an electric outlet), I love not having to worry about the battery or power cables or anything. The battery just lasts forever. I think I've charged it maybe 3 times over a span of several months. It. Just. Keeps. Going. And going. And going. And going.... I also love the auto-shut off feature when charging. This is a huge win for the V3 all around.
   
  7. The V3 can be charged off USB, the O2 cannot. Another big win. USB outlets for charging are all over the place and universal. This is another big win for the V3 in my book.
   
  8. The O2 is *MUCH* more convenient when it comes to changing gain settings. The whole setting the jumpers thing is old and annoying on the V3, if you ask me. It is high time that Neco make this more convenient (and DIP switches behind a plastic cover over a hole on the amp aren't convenient, either -- I'm talking about a switch or a button).
   
  9. I believe the O2 is cheaper, although I can't remember offhand. With the options, I think the V3 is more expensive by a fair amount. But in my view it is totally worth it.
   
  Best regards,
  Adam


----------



## vkvedam

Nice findings Adam, would match mine certainly.


----------



## jgwtriode

I ordered a V3 from Neco. He is awesome great guy and he gets things out quickly. It should be here soon, he is shipping it Wednesday.


Thanks for all the info on this site.

Happy Listening,

jgwtriode


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





jgwtriode said:


> I ordered a V3 from Neco. He is awesome great guy and he gets things out quickly. It should be here soon, he is shipping it Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info on this site.
> ...


 
   
  Did he have the new option to change gain without taking off the case?


----------



## Shultz

I've just received my v3 from Neco, he's using a new PCB now and you have the choice between having the gain or bass boost as the dip switches available underneath and the other is then available via jumpers inside if that makes sense?
   
  Shelton.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





shultz said:


> I've just received my v3 from Neco, he's using a new PCB now and you have the choice between having the gain or bass boost as the dip switches available underneath and the other is then available via jumpers inside if that makes sense?
> 
> Shelton.


 
   
  I'm glad Neco is trying to make this product better. I've never needed to change the gain on my V3 but the thought of replacing jumpers makes me...jumpy.
   
  I wonder if you have a new PCB if it should be called V4? Was anything else changed?
   
  If anyone is wondering the E12 sounds _remarkably _similar to the Soundlab. I think the Soundlab is slightly sweeter in the midrange and _maybe _the E12's bass hits a little harder, but overall sound signature is very similar.


----------



## Shultz

I'm not sure if anything else has changed, I don't think so.... I missed out just before xmas so had to wait til now to get my grubby little mitts on one lol


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





shultz said:


> I'm not sure if anything else has changed, I don't think so.... I missed out just before xmas so had to wait til now to get my grubby little mitts on one lol


 
   
  Missed out on the E12? I think only like 20+ people have one until the wider release late winter. I really wonder how it will affect the big amp makers (ALO); from my ears, I think guys like Neco will have a hard time keeping pace with the mass production of Fiio. Its a glad and sad thing.
   
  If price were not a consideration, I'd pick the Neco on sound (more details in my previous post), and maybe on soundstage. Form factor and price (if Fiio keeps it at $120), I'd pick the E12. But who really picks price around here!?


----------



## Shultz

True, just gotta burn it and my headphones in now

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## cn11

I've decided I must try a maxed V3 Neco Soundlab amp!


----------



## vkvedam

^ You should, it's outstanding...


----------



## jgwtriode

Mine should be here within the next few days.  What do you mean by maxed?


----------



## ninogui

You should also ask him to fit star shaped surface flush screws instead of the regular philips, thats why I call mine neco v3.1 lolol


----------



## Shultz

ninogui said:


> You should also ask him to fit star shaped surface flush screws instead of the regular philips, thats why I call mine neco v3.1 lolol




That's what I got, he doesn't like doing it though as they are a pita according to Neco.....


----------



## jgwtriode

Very nice,..they are actually star non flush mount...But it looks cool.  
   
  My T peos finally failed tried to fix it my self and...well didn't work. Somehow my strain relief failed and in opening broke some connections.  Only to realize the problem was in the cable itself. I might have been able to fix it if I had realized it was a wire failure.  A break somewhere.   So listening to my Klipsch S4's.  Wow with the Neco in there they sound pretty good.  I listened to about half a song with my H 100 before it failed.  Waste of an evening trying to fix.  Guess I will live with the Klipsch and wait for the H 200 deal. 
   
  Kwon at shinwoo told me their would be a deal for head fiers.  Crossing my fingers for February.  Love the T-peos.  Using them with ear plugs fort tips.  Punched holes in them and cut them down to size.  
   
  Now if I could just find a reasonably priced portable Sabre Dac with spdif input for my qa 350.
   
  Was looking into that if I could keep my H 100s running or fix them.   Oh well change in priorities.
   
  Happy Listening
   
  jgwtriode


----------



## ninogui

Quote: 





shultz said:


> That's what I got, he doesn't like doing it though as they are a pita according to Neco.....


 
   
  True, besides drilling there´s some grooving work involved, but that´s life ! lol


----------



## imackler

Anyone compare this with the Magni, not for portability obviously, but for sound quality?


----------



## FlySweep

> Originally Posted by *imackler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone compare this with the Magni, not for portability obviously, but for sound quality?


 
   
  Going off fuzzy memory... the Magni was more powerful.. and a touch brighter. I remember the V3 (with the 8610 opamps) seeming a little smoother & more spacious... again.. it's been a while since I've heard both.. but I doubt there are many current/prior owners of both.. so I'd thought I'd chime in.


----------



## Uberzone

Please tell me someone was listening Neco Soundlab BOSSFET V3? I would like to read the reviews, so I bought it, but not soon get through email.  It;s better when schiit asgard?


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Anyone compare this with the Magni, not for portability obviously, but for sound quality?


 

 I have both now. To answer my own question, the Neco on high gain is more powerful.


----------



## imackler

Hey all! I have the V3. What kind of screw driver do I need for the front? I've never tried to open it and I don't want to strip anything...


----------



## vkvedam

It's either Torx 4 or 5. You would need a Torx screw driver.


----------



## LeeC

Got mine 2 days ago and it's amazing! One thing I noticed is that the blue LED is too bright like a flashlight at night. So I replaced it with a much dimmer green one.
  The seller is a very nice guy and I highly recommend this little AMP.


----------



## jgwtriode

I personally like the bright blue led.  My old subarus interior light doesn't work.  So on the way to the gym the blue led comes in handy.
   
  Neco is a rare and gifted designer.  I love the amp and the eq works very nicely for a little extra oomph with My QA 350 player.  I really enjoy it, but the 350 is a bit
   
  bass light compared to running off my computer.  It substatianlly improves my BA 200's over running them straight out of the 350.
   
  Neco's customer service is without peer.  I had a channel problem, which may have been a fluke as the amp worked fine when Neco go it back and tested it.  Neco crosshipped
   
  me a replacement and I had it within a week.  Took longer for him to get mine, what does that say about USPS vs Royal Mail.  It cost me $24.00 without tracking once in england.
   
  That would have been another $12.00.  I felt bad and suggested since it had taken so long for him to get it, and furthermore, I should have declared less value to get it through customs
   
  more quickly.  Customs charged him another 30+ pounds.  Neco even absorbed that.   Despite all this he cheerfully refunded my shipping charges. He even suggested
   
  he should have been more aware of all these things.  I am not sure he made much, if anaything on the whole deal.  The man has integrity! 
   
  He will bend over backwards to ensure the quality
   
  and reputation of his product.  WOW!
   
   
  Happy Listening,
   
  jgwtriode


----------



## nick n

Are his listings only on Facebook now ? No contact info that i can find with a websearch , on the "HOME" page, or outsider viewing of Facebook( never will I sign up there ).
   
  price roughly for the V3? ( can PM me that if you wish )
   
  any info would be appreciated/
  Thanks


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





nick n said:


> Are his listings only on Facebook now ? No contact info that i can find with a websearch , on the "HOME" page, or outsider viewing of Facebook( never will I sign up there ).
> 
> price roughly for the V3? ( can PM me that if you wish )
> 
> ...


 
   
  His ebay tag is neco_soundlab. Do a search and you can email him that way if you have an account. My V3 w the AD8610 cost me $210 shipped to the US.


----------



## nick n

thanks will look into that .


----------



## Uberzone

Price for bossfet v3 like 249 euro + shipping.


----------



## RubberDuk

Just joined the V3 club and I can verify what others have said about customer service and build quality. Haven't had the chance to test it yet, but I'm looking forward to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
By the way - I took a look at the jumpers. I asked for bass-enhance switch under the coverhole and found two switches marked "1" and "2". Are these both for bass or is one of them gain?
   
  edit: Nevermind, found the answer. Switches for bass (one per channel, d'oh) and jumpers for gain.


----------



## sulcata_geo

Neco Soundlab PortableV3s
   
  Neco Soundlab
  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Neco-Soundlab/203542363058227?hc_location=stream
   

   

   

  I'd like to order this amp


----------



## FlySweep

Fantastic!  Love that touch of carbon fibre.  I don't need a portable amp.. but I loved my Neco so much (when I had it) that I've got to seriously consider trying this!


----------



## EddieE

Finally, he made it look good. Might treat myself to one...


----------



## RubberDuk

My amp has pretty obvious channel imbalance(left channel fades out) at low volume. Anyone else noticed this? I'm wondering if it's a bug or a feature.. The problem can of course be circumvented by lowering volume from source slightly and turning the amp up a bit more, but it's still kind of irritating..


----------



## LeeC

rubberduk said:


> My amp has pretty obvious channel imbalance(left channel fades out) at low volume. Anyone else noticed this? I'm wondering if it's a bug or a feature.. The problem can of course be circumvented by lowering volume from source slightly and turning the amp up a bit more, but it's still kind of irritating..




Did you contact the seller? He's very responsive and maybe he'll fix your problem.


----------



## Howlin Fester

My understanding is that channel imbalance is a natural occurrence on analog stereo pots.  At low volumes I have experienced this on my Arrow, and I believe also on the Neco.  (Been a while since I powered it up.)
  Here is a post I just found about it as well.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/528261/channel-imbalance-in-your-volume-pot-some-thoughts


----------



## ninogui

Usually 80% of channel imbalance on amps is related to dust or moist accumulating inside the volume or channel pots
   
  - get an electronics contact cleaner like kontakt 60 and a dry cotton or soft cloth
   
  - open your amp and spray (just a bit) gently inside the tiny holes of the pot, clean the excess with the cloth, play the pot all the way left and right at least half a dozen times. Excess is not dangerous unlike wd40. Also wd40 does not dry because its petrol based
   
  - let it dry for a couple hours
   
  - close the amp and test
   
  if it didn´t work out then it´s another problem altogether


----------



## jgwtriode

I love the look of this new V 3. And thinner profile as well...but I am thrilled with my current V 3.
With my new Hifimen buds this little jewel got even better. Think the TDK's held it back a bit. I may be hallucinating but I swear the LED even looks brighter blue. 

Happy Listening

jgwtriode


----------



## ninogui

Apparently the trade in for the lower profile is less battery capacity comparing the the 2 x 9 volts setup of the upgraded V3


----------



## jgwtriode

Good point....the high capacity batteries last forever...almost...between charges. I go for days on a single 6 to 8 hr charge!

Happy Listening,

jgwtriode


----------



## theritz

I contacted Neco about the imbalance in my v2 once and he said it was (like someone above here said) due to the construction of the pots. I was invited to send it over to him so he could fix it for me. Without cost I think. Which again shows the superb customer care. But I didn't want to part with my v2 even for a week or two so I decided to take this minor issue for granted.


----------



## OK-Guy

I've just bought the singing & dancing version of the V3... fantastic build quality... out of the box I'm impressed but I'm leaving it to burn-in for the recommended 100hrs over a week or so... I'll be back.


----------



## angelsblood

hey ok-guy, how is your V3 doing ^_^ its quite tempting and its in the UK as well... waiting for your impressions!


----------



## alejandro7

Hi Angelsblood and OK-Guy
  Your girl looks tempting but it's the V3 I'd prefer. Now Nico's got the V3s and I'm tempted to pull trigger and get one sent to me here in NZ.
  OK what are your portable cans used with V3. I have HD420 (old 600ohmers) and 650...currently with LD 1+ and seeking stable luscious portable. Please update us.   cheers, alejandro


----------



## sulcata_geo

*NECO AMP Tower *





   
  　　　　　

 upper ortable V3s opamp rolled to OPA827
 uppermiddle : Portable V2 opamp rolled to LT1028ACN , Battey AccuPower300
 middle : Portable V3 opamp rolled to LT1028ACN , Battery iPowerUA
 lowermiddle : BOSSFET V2.1 opamp rolled to LT1028ACN
 lower : BOSSFET V3 opamp rolled to LT1028ACN


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## sulcata_geo

Quote: 





seeteeyou said:


> Since your location should be Japan and you own so many models, I would like to ask some questions regarding the DC power jack.
> 
> For *BOSSFET V3* desktop amp, *which Oyaide DC power connector* will fit the jack properly?
> 
> ...


 
  DC-2.5G may be suitable for BOSSFET V3  power input.
*But BOSSFET needs AC18V input , not DC.*
  Taobao's power supply has only DC output.
  Please seach 18AC adaptor.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## imackler

Is the V3s as good as the V3?
   
  V4 will be announced next week: 
   
  "Thanks! V4 is superior in technical measurements, sound and will handle higher impedance headphones better. Key points: 20volts, 100% dual-mono, 6.35mm output jack,...I am doing final testing. I hope to put it on FB by next weekend. Please check later. Have a good weekend." 
   
  If anyone has a V3 they want to sell let me know!


----------



## imackler

V4 pictures posted by Neco on his FB page!


----------



## FlySweep

Looks terrific.. I don't need a(nother) portable amp.. but I am so tempted to get the V4.. cause I simply loved the V3..


----------



## amcananey

Any word on pricing?


----------



## amcananey

[Duplicate post deleted.]


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





amcananey said:


> Any word on pricing?


 
  Pretty sure it was 140 pounds, but couldn't find where I read that...


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## FlySweep

> Originally Posted by *seeteeyou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are any HD800 owners planning to get one?


 
   
  ..possibly.. I'm leaning that way.


----------



## alejandro7

Pico give the best customer service before the sale I've ever had. And judging from what I've read here he's done fine by other buyers after the sale as well. So I will be getting the V4 in about a month. I'm one of those mundane HD650 users...and I love their sound. Also have HD420s (still searching for replacements for sagging 30 yr old earpads on those). But the V4 will be quite a jump up for me with my cmoy altoid rig. The mail has my Voshkod tubes (6) on the way and two BB2107s to roll for my LD1+ and the cmoy. Looks like I'm developing a Jones for this fun if dangerous listening pursuit. Only mainstream Acoustic Jazz and very select Classical music need apply. Source is a Meridian 508.24 player but who knows I may just get the Music Server/DAC vein puncture. That part seems daunting. Pray your Rosary for me.
  alejandro


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## FlySweep

I should have the V4 before the end of next week.
   
  I really liked how the ADA4627 opamp sounded in my Leckerton UHA-6S MKII (I found it quite a bit better than the OPA209).  So, I asked Neco if it was compatible w/ the V4.  He was kind enough to source the chips and extensively test them in the V4 it for me.. and found the results were great.  So, my V4 will be sporting the ADA4627.  Do note that, like the AD8610 & OPA627 opamp upgrades, the ADA4627 will cost extra if you choose it over the standard OPA134 opamp.
   
  As usual.. Neco's customer service was top notch: he's very polite, expedient, and communicative.  It mirrors the exact buying experience I had when I ordered the V3.  I'll most likely start a separate thread dedicated to the V4, just to keep impressions organized and indexed if more HF'er order it.


----------



## vkvedam

^ Cool, do let us know your impressions and findings compared to your V3. I have got V3 right now.


----------



## FlySweep

> Originally Posted by *vkvedam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ Cool, do let us know your impressions and findings compared to your V3. I have got V3 right now.


 
   
  I don't have the V3 anymore (sold it quite some time back), so, unfortunately, I can't provide comparisons w/ it.


----------



## jgwtriode

Quote: 





flysweep said:


> I should have the V4 before the end of next week.
> 
> I really liked how the ADA4627 opamp sounded in my Leckerton UHA-6S MKII (I found it quite a bit better than the OPA209).  So, I asked Neco if it was compatible w/ the V4.  He was kind enough to source the chips and extensively test them in the V4 it for me.. and found the results were great.  So, my V4 will be sporting the ADA4627.  Do note that, like the AD8610 & OPA627 opamp upgrades, the ADA4627 will cost extra if you choose it over the standard OPA134 opamp.
> 
> As usual.. Neco's customer service was top notch: he's very polite, expedient, and communicative.  It mirrors the exact buying experience I had when I ordered the V3.  I'll most likely start a separate thread dedicated to the V4, just to keep impressions organized and indexed if more HF'er order it.


 

 Go Flysweep...awesome,  still loving my V3.   Have 600's showing up with the tour pretty soon!  Will have to stay in touch... looking forward to hearing your impressions on the V4.   Have you compared a BossFet by any chance?
   
  Things are way up in the air right now.... I will PM you this weekend about everything.   The mononprice's are blowing my mind but I have yet to find a wide bore triple flange to allow my final nozzle mods.
   
  Happy Listening


----------



## FlySweep

@James: Hey bud!  Yeah, we've definitely gotta catch up via PM.  I haven't heard the BossFet, so I can't offer comparisons w/ the V4.. but, speaking of which..
  
 ..the V4 arrived today!  I'll fire up a separate thread with pics and other relevant info soon (tonight?).  Terrific build quality, as usual.  I got mine in the silver case.. and it matches _perfectly _with the Schiit Uber BiFrost... all the way down to the matte finish.
  
 How does it sound?  Spectacular.  It's driving my Fischer Audio FA-002w "High Edition" right now.. and I'm flat out _stunned_.  Effortless dynamic swings, precise control across the entire bandwidth, and a wonderfully neutral signature presented in a smooth, vibrant manner.. it's _thoroughly _engaging.  The dual mono setup is clearly something special: I've never heard a portable that's this spacious & images with such precision.  It even tops the lovely QUICKSTEP in this regard.  Bottom line: the sound SQ absolutely _belies_ the size of the unit.
  
 As noted earlier, I had the ADA4627 in the UHA-6S MKII.. and loved it.. so I had it installed with the V4.. and I couldn't be happier with that choice.  With the ADA4627 in the V4, I definitely hear the same 'voice' of this opamp as I did when it was in the UHA: a testament to how transparent both amp designs are.  Compared to the UHA, the V4 has a larger soundstage, and more 'grunt' behind presentation... while sounding every bit as transparent as the UHA.  I'm reminded an awful lot of the Violectric V200's sound.. which is a very good thing as it's probably my favorite 'full sized' solid state amp, to date.  I remember the V3 (which had 8610 opamps) sounding a bit glossier (not as resolving) and not quite as articulate as the V4.. the ADA4627 sounds like an advancement of sorts.. and the V4 enjoys, from memory, a noticeably wider, deeper, and taller soundstage w/ even better note weight and smooth dynamics.
  
 I had Neco lower the V4's gain to 1.5x/4.5x (standard gain is 2x/5.5x, I think) to make the low gain setting a little more IEM-friendly.. so I'll grab the the JH13 to see how it drives sensitive IEMs.. then hook it up to the Violectric V800.  More thoughts coming as I settle in with this wonderful amp.


----------



## amcananey

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. If you start a new thread for the v4, please post a link to that thread here.

Best regards,
Adam


----------



## imackler

amcananey said:


> If you start a new thread for the v4, please post a link to that thread here.


 
  
 Seriously! I almost bought one tonight.


----------



## jgwtriode

My ears are all a flutter. Have to swap in some AD 4627's in my V3 and compare. But I'm saving up for a Bossfet now, Sounds like 4627's are the way to go


----------



## FlySweep

It's early.. I guess I'm still in the honeymoon stage (though, I've heard enough (good and bad) gear to pretty quickly know if I've got something worthwhile).. but I'm absolutely _smitten_ with the V4.  The soundstage, is quite simply, _amazing_.  Stunning depth, width, and height.. unlike anything I've heard from a portable.. that's for damn sure.  In terms of sound quality.. the transparency is the first thing that jumps out at you (after the soundstage).  This is especially apparent with the ADA4627.. which makes this amp sound like a chameleon of sorts.  The sound can go from bright, open, airy, and crisp.. to warm, smooth, full, and intimate.. all in a whim.  It "gets out of the way," so to speak.. and gives you a very clear picture of what's up- & downstream the V4.  What the V4 offers is extremely precise control, stunning dynamic ability, a life like presentation, and crystal clear transparency.
  
 I haven't had a chance to run IEMs w/ the V4 all that much.. cause I've been flat _mesmerized_ by how well it drives full sized phones.  The HD800 is away getting tweaked to run off a speaker amp (will be back on Monday), so my full-sized can use has just been with the excellent FA-002w "High Edition."  On the V4 product page, Neco mentions how the V4 is particularly suited to drive full-sized headphones.  From my experience so far.. he's *wholly* delivered on that statement.  Aside from being able to 'go loud' with inefficient phones (which practically any amp can do), the V4 separates itself from it's portable peers in that its presentation possesses a robust elegance that one would expect to hear from a very HQ desktop amp.  The FA-002w-HE is fairly sensitive (but has ~160 ohm impedance).. though it's QUITE picky with amps and DACs..in much the same way the HD800 is.  The V800/V4 combo has the 002w HE sounding positively _majestic_.  The accurate timbre, terrific speed, clarity, and resolution makes me want to listen for hours and hours on end.
  
 As I mentioned earlier, I had the gain lowered on my V4.  Even on low gain (which it comes set on, by default), this phone has more than enough power to drive full sized phones w/o breaking a sweat.  I have the V800 feeding ~2Vrms (6dB) gain to the V4.. and I don't need to go much past a quarter turn to reach my max listening volume.  The excellent quality (Alps) pot the V4 utilizes makes for very clear and smooth volume tracking.  W/ the JH13, I'm able to listen at low volumes with any channel imbalance.. and still have sufficient control over the pot.
  
 More coming in a dedicated thread.  I've got no more than ten hours on this amp.. Neco recommends at least 100 hours of use before making any final assessments.. I can hardly imagine it getting too much better than this, though.. but I'll spend more time with it this weekend and report back.


----------



## FlySweep

Folks, the V4 sounds *wonderful* with the HD800.  Smooth, refined, organic, spacious, extremely transparent, and very dynamic.  Imaging is simply eye-popping & tonal accuracy is nothing short of breathtaking.  I've never heard a portable amp that enables the HD800 to sound this effortless.  Notes have very realistic weight.. there's precise control from sub bass to the uppermost frequencies.. and the stage is presented in a very natural manner.  Neco mentions the terrific stereo separation qualities the V4 possesses.. w/ the HD800's panoramic staging ability, the V4 is in full blown 'show-off' mode.  Something that needs to be heard to be appreciated.
  
 Like other *great* amps, the V4 enables the HD800 to extract _copious_ amounts of detail.. and serve it up in a way that doesn't feel clinical or harsh, in the slightest.  What I keep coming back to with this amp is not only the stage width & height.. but the excellent stage depth.  A lot of solid state amps (desktop or otherwise) that I've heard tend to struggle with this.. the V4 is not one of them.  As I've said before.. if I hid the V4 behind a cabinet (or another larger, desktop amp), you'd be hard pressed to believe me if I told you a "portable" amp is responsible for this kind of sound quality.
  
 If anyone else has an HD800 (or practically any other headphone) and has an eye on this amp, I can't recommend it enough.  The fact that it drives the HD800 _this_ well.. and is a portable (!) amp.. is reason enough to buy it.  I'd have no reservations keeping this thing parked with the V800 at my desktop.  The SQ is that elegant and refined.


----------



## imackler

I don't mean to be a downer but has anyone read about the batteries that Neco is using on these... From Amazon reviews, the ultrafire 3.7 V seem to be kind of unstable. Of course, I'm a worry wart. It seems like having the dual mono set up would lead to channel imbalance if one of the batteries started losing juice quicker than the other. 
  
 I still wish there were an external gain switch.


----------



## FlySweep

imackler said:


> I don't mean to be a downer but has anyone read about the batteries that Neco is using on these... From Amazon reviews, the ultrafire 3.7 V seem to be kind of unstable. Of course, I'm a worry wart. It seems like having the dual mono set up would lead to channel imbalance if one of the batteries started losing juice quicker than the other.
> 
> I still wish there were an external gain switch.


 
  
  Very relevant questions, Isaiah.. if you don't follow up with Neco on them, I will.


----------



## alejandro7

Hello Flysweep and other HeadFiers: It may be too early but can anyone comment on the V4 with the other op amps: AD8610 or the OPA627. I would take the trail you lead here Fly and get the ADA4627s installed on my purchase. Any feedback on the other two and do you know what the additional cost factor is for the ADA4626 op amp you had Neco install? Pardon my drool but those 800s sure look nice. I have 650s and older 420s. Thanks.  alejandro


----------



## theritz

Still loving my v2 Neco


----------



## amcananey

Yeah, I have to say...I was listening to mine last night (don't know whether it is v2 or v3...I think v3) and I was super-impressed by it. I think I'll have to get the v4 eventually...


----------



## imackler

flysweep said:


> Very relevant questions, Isaiah.. if you don't follow up with Neco on them, I will.


 
  
 I've plagued Neco enough! If you go to his facebook page, you see my profile all over it  Maybe you should...


----------



## imackler

imackler said:


> I've plagued Neco enough! If you go to his facebook page, you see my profile all over it  Maybe you should...


 
  
 Never mind. I plagued Neco. Here is his helpful (as always) response: 
  
 "18650 batteries are very standard. Many manufacturers do make them. Best one being Sanyo. In this amp you do not need very expensive type as headphone amps do not require high currents. The batteries I use are very easily available from ebay around £6. You can choose to replace them to higher quality ones but in my opinion its not necessary. I can not fault these batteries myself. They hold good charge and with headphone amps they work great.
  
In my tests both batteries discharge at the same time and even if they don't this will not effect the volume level. Volume level is same regardless of the voltage differences. higher voltage level is required for lesser distortion but levels are always same."
In other news: Has anyone tried Neco's amps with MrSpeakers Mad Dog?


----------



## FlySweep

imackler said:


> In other news: Has anyone tried Neco's amps with MrSpeakers Mad Dog?


 
  
 My Paradox should be back this week.. since both it (and the Mad Dog), are based off the T50RP, both should have similar amping requirements.  I'll report back once it arrived.


----------



## imackler

flysweep said:


> My Paradox should be back this week.. since both it (and the Mad Dog), are based off the T50RP, both should have similar amping requirements.  I'll report back once it arrived.


 
  
 Fantastic! I can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## RubberDuk

Thanks to imackler's suggestion some months back I got myself a V3, which I've used with a few different headphones. Very happy with it. But what I really came here to say is what others have already said: Neco is a pleasure to deal with and provides superb customer service. This thread deserves a bump for that reason alone 
  
Also: I should receive a pair of Mad Dogs(3.2) next week, can't wait!


----------



## alejandro7

Hi Neco fans. I bought the V4 a few weeks back. Still breaking it in. So far it sounds wonderful....very powerful too. Chose the AD627 op amps and he installed Samsung batteries rather than Sanyo which he seemed to prefer. The batteries are taking 10-12 hours to fully charge which I guess is normal. More news on the sound. My HD420s (600ohm) have never sounded better. HD650s have yet to try this out. More news later.  alejandro


----------



## FlySweep

alejandro7 said:


> Hi Neco fans. I bought the V4 a few weeks back. Still breaking it in. So far it sounds wonderful....very powerful too. Chose the AD627 op amps and he installed Samsung batteries rather than Sanyo which he seemed to prefer. The batteries are taking 10-12 hours to fully charge which I guess is normal. More news on the sound. My HD420s (600ohm) have never sounded better. HD650s have yet to try this out. More news later.  alejandro


 
  
 Great to hear.. I've logged well over 200 hours on my V4.. IME, it smoothed out noticeably after a few full charge cycles of use.


----------



## alejandro7

Good to know that Fly....yep it seems to be quite a nice unit. There are sounds from my MJQ "Pyramid" cd originally recorded in mono that I have not heard on my full speaker system which I am now starting to hear with this amp and my older Senn HD420s. Next week trying the 650s with the V4. By then the amp will be close to 50 hrs. Wonder how your HE500s sound. Different world as I am reading about them.    alejandro


----------



## FlySweep

alejandro7 said:


> Good to know that Fly....yep it seems to be quite a nice unit. There are sounds from my MJQ "Pyramid" cd originally recorded in mono that I have not heard on my full speaker system which I am now starting to hear with this amp and my older Senn HD420s. Next week trying the 650s with the V4. By then the amp will be close to 50 hrs. Wonder how your HE500s sound. Different world as I am reading about them.    alejandro


 
  
 Very cool.. it's always rewarding when something in your chain allows you to rediscover your music collection.
  
 This is my second time owning the HE-500, actually.  The first time, I had the HE-500 about a year ago.. and many said the HE-500 is the logical upgrade to the HD600.  I couldn't entirely agree with that sentiment.  The (first) HE-500 actually sounded inferior to the HD600.. I found the HE-500's midbass too forward, midrange too "grado-ish," and the treble too rolled off.  So I sold it and re-acquired the HD600.  I decided to give the HE-500 another shot about a month ago.. and I'm much more satisfied with the HE-500 this time around.  Maybe it was a QC issue or who knows what.. but this pair sounds significantly more balanced.. and matches with the measurements I've seen.  After having spent time with both the HD600 & HE-500 daily, I can definitely say the HE-500 is the ideal 'upgrade' to the HD600.
  
 The HE-500 sounds terrific with the V4, btw.  Understandably, it can't deliver the gobs of current that an ortho-friendly amp is capable of.. but what it does deliver is clean and more than adequate.  Most importantly, the bass extends deep.. remains linear, well controlled, and lacks distortion.  I checked with Neco and he mentioned the V4 delivers 150-250 mW @ 50-75 ohms.  Come to think of it, I've been running my V4 in low gain this whole time.  I had Neco lower the gain on my V4 (to 1.5x/4.5x) since I planned to use it with some very sensitive customs (and a DAC that outputs ~2 Vrms).. so even at 1.5x gain, I've never needed to alter the gain.. even for the HE-500 (I rarely go past a third on the pot).  I'll pop it into high gain tomorrow and see how it sounds.  Also, everything else it offers (namely, the terrific stereo separation) is excellent
  
 The HD600 pairs wonderfully w/ the V4.. so I'm confident the 650 will, as well.  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## alejandro7

BTW Senor Fly: Is it normal after a day's use that as the amp "empties" it's charge, on listening, I notice the right channel goes out. Then I put the charge on it and the red light appears indicating it needs charging. Is this just a newbie duh on my part? Over the past week I've noticed that the second and then the third charges took less time. Initially the full charge seemed to take 12 or more hours b4 the red light went out indicating fully charged. The second and now third times to charge took noticeably less time, closer to overnight. Seems like a silly question. And even in these maybe three or four listening sessions, under 3 hours each, I noticed that the music is getting fuller and cleaner. Amazing or just a newbie with a new toy?  thanks for your input,  alejandro    PS As a Sennheiser devotee am I perverting myself by entertaining thoughts of getting a  Grado 225i for walkabouts? I LIKE that the upper grados have 1/4" outs for hps. Fits with the V4 quite well!


----------



## imackler

alejandro7 said:


> BTW Senor Fly: Is it normal after a day's use that as the amp "empties" it's charge, on listening, I notice the right channel goes out. Then I put the charge on it and the red light appears indicating it needs charging. Is this just a newbie duh on my part? Over the past week I've noticed that the second and then the third charges took less time. Initially the full charge seemed to take 12 or more hours b4 the red light went out indicating fully charged. The second and now third times to charge took noticeably less time, closer to overnight. Seems like a silly question. And even in these maybe three or four listening sessions, under 3 hours each, I noticed that the music is getting fuller and cleaner. Amazing or just a newbie with a new toy?  thanks for your input,  alejandro    PS As a Sennheiser devotee am I perverting myself by entertaining thoughts of getting a  Grado 225i for walkabouts? I LIKE that the upper grados have 1/4" outs for hps. Fits with the V4 quite well!


 
 What version do you have?


----------



## alejandro7

Hello Imackler    I have the V4....only had it for 3 weeks and so does FlySweep as above messages but I believe he's had it much longer. It is NECOs newest and each time I try it it sounds more robust thru my old trusty HD420s (600 ohms). This next week I'll put it with my HD 650s. Can you help with the batteries question?  Thank you.  alejandro


----------



## imackler

alejandro7 said:


> Hello Imackler    I have the V4....only had it for 3 weeks and so does FlySweep as above messages but I believe he's had it much longer. It is NECOs newest and each time I try it it sounds more robust thru my old trusty HD420s (600 ohms). This next week I'll put it with my HD 650s. Can you help with the batteries question?  Thank you.  alejandro


 
 Its funny. I actually asked Neco this question and he said it hadn't been a problem. It seems like it could be though, if one battery loses its charge quicker than the other. Thus a possible channel imbalance with that design. FlySweep may have other info though.


----------



## FlySweep

alejandro7 said:


> BTW Senor Fly: Is it normal after a day's use that as the amp "empties" it's charge, on listening, I notice the right channel goes out. Then I put the charge on it and the red light appears indicating it needs charging. Is this just a newbie duh on my part? Over the past week I've noticed that the second and then the third charges took less time. Initially the full charge seemed to take 12 or more hours b4 the red light went out indicating fully charged. The second and now third times to charge took noticeably less time, closer to overnight. Seems like a silly question. And even in these maybe three or four listening sessions, under 3 hours each, I noticed that the music is getting fuller and cleaner. Amazing or just a newbie with a new toy?  thanks for your input,  alejandro    PS As a Sennheiser devotee am I perverting myself by entertaining thoughts of getting a  Grado 225i for walkabouts? I LIKE that the upper grados have 1/4" outs for hps. Fits with the V4 quite well!


 
  
 Yep.. that's totally normal.  Mine behaves the same way.  the right channel (or left?  Can't remember) cuts out when the battery is near empty.  Once it's fully charged, the red "charge" light turns off.  Glad to hear it's improving.  The 4627 is one of the most transparent opamps I've ever used.  This amp can go from bright to warm/dark in a pinch.. all depending on your phones/DAC/music.


----------



## alejandro7

Thanks FlySweep, I just got the same jist from Neco himself today. This is normal because of course the channels operate independently. And the charging time seems to have dropped from 14 down to 10 hours. Now I would love it, from a tweek's point of view, if we had my V4 with the AD627 op amps and yours with the 4627s side by side for a shootout! Yeah baby. Listening for differences with acoustic mainstream jazz is what I'm about, dude. Problem is I'm in New Zealand and you're in Washington state!   As for the Grado impulse I think I'm going to invest in a new super pair of shorter 1/4" ended cables and just walk about with these old HD420s. Now I have to figure out what player as I only have an OLD 20gig iPod in, gasp, M3 flavor. So what do you suggest? A 16 gig nano loaded with re formatted "lossless"? Fewer tunes (small library) but much better fidelity? With this amp something in front needs to be of quality. Wish I could afford a HiFi man dac player....? Any suggestions?
 Cheers, alejandro


----------



## FlySweep

flysweep said:


> The HE-500 sounds terrific with the V4, btw.  Understandably, it can't deliver the gobs of current that an ortho-friendly amp is capable of.. but what it does deliver is clean and more than adequate...


 
  
 I'm going to have to take that statement back.. it seems my HE-500 finally 'opened up,' so to speak.. since I perceive them to sound noticeably less compressed, cleaner, and smoother than they did but a few days ago.  Since this is my second go around w/ the HE-500, I'm not surprised their break-in period takes a little longer than most other phones I've had.  Anyways, the V4 does deliver plenty of excellent low bass performance, now.  As I've noted earlier, The stereo separation is just _superb_.
   





alejandro7 said:


> Thanks FlySweep, I just got the same jist from Neco himself today. This is normal because of course the channels operate independently. And the charging time seems to have dropped from 14 down to 10 hours. Now I would love it, from a tweek's point of view, if we had my V4 with the AD627 op amps and yours with the 4627s side by side for a shootout! Yeah baby. Listening for differences with acoustic mainstream jazz is what I'm about, dude. Problem is I'm in New Zealand and you're in Washington state!   As for the Grado impulse I think I'm going to invest in a new super pair of shorter 1/4" ended cables and just walk about with these old HD420s. Now I have to figure out what player as I only have an OLD 20gig iPod in, gasp, M3 flavor. So what do you suggest? A 16 gig nano loaded with re formatted "lossless"? Fewer tunes (small library) but much better fidelity? With this amp something in front needs to be of quality. Wish I could afford a HiFi man dac player....? Any suggestions?
> Cheers, alejandro


 





 I wouldn't be the best person to go to for DAP suggestions, alejandro.. I've never really owned an 'audiophile DAP'.. aside from the iPhone 4 (which is one of the best portable DAPs, I guess, based on distortion specs, crosstalk, low output impedance, flat freq. response, etc.) and Galaxy S3.  Most all of my music is stored on the cloud or delivered via streaming subscription services (MOG, Google Play, etc.) or apps (SoundCloud), so I don't really have a need for a dedicated, disk based-DAP.
  
 My iPhone 4 (running iOS7) and Galaxy S3 (running TouchWiz) can both output digital audio via USB.. so I use an ultra-compact DAC (Stoner Acoustics UD110 or ODAC) w/ the Neco V4 w/ my S3 phone (or my iPhone 4, which I use as my "DAP").  I find it to be a much more economical way than to toss boat loads of cash at the hifi DAP du jour.. most of which seem to be 'obsolete' within a few months of their release.  I'm also on the Kickstarter campaign for the Light Harmonic GEEK (which has been confirmed to work with the iOS & Android when used with a CCK/OTG cable/adapter).  The Geek has gotten very positive feedback from some (discerning) trusted friends of mine (who attended RMAF).  The GEEK has a built in (Class A!) amp and LH has a tremendous pedigree for DACs (see the Da Vinci DAC), so I'm confident they'll come with something special with the diminutive GEEK's DAC.


----------



## alejandro7

The Geek looks nice and simple. It has an amp and looks to work best with underpowered lap tops and the like. But since I now have the V4 and a local made Cmoy Altoid tin amp, either of which can go portable, I now would like a portable DAC or DAP (without an amp) to which I can strap the V4 and roll around on the NZ trains or Air NZ. BTW when I use my Asus sound card on my beeg computer, playing regular or DSD CDs and run the V4 into the hp out, the sound is amazing with detail I haven't experienced on my main system (Meridian 24 bit player to Plinius amp and preamp to ProAc Response 2.5s). Don't use cell phone...but I may just get a 16 gig Nano and strap that. Perhaps I can write Geek and ask them about a portable amp-less DAP.
Appreciate your input! Alex


----------



## gattari

Flysweep 
I ordered the v4 today, same configuration as your v4:
ada4627 and gain 1.5 max 4.5.
If I don't like it ..... I'll cut off your ears   
Ciao


----------



## alejandro7

Yipes Fly what have we started here!? Well I guess if he don't like it you can still use IEMs 





  alejandro


----------



## imackler

FlySweep: What gain do you use for your ciems?


----------



## FlySweep

gattari said:


> Flysweep
> I ordered the v4 today, same configuration as your v4:
> ada4627 and gain 1.5 max 4.5.
> If I don't like it ..... I'll cut off your ears
> ...


 
  
 LOL !
   





imackler said:


> FlySweep: What gain do you use for your ciems?


 
  
 I had Neco drop the gain to the lowest he could (1.5x/4.5x).  I leave the V4 on 1.5x.. even when I'm using the HE-500.. I don't go past 1/3 turn of the pot before reaching my threshold for hearing pain.  It's funny.. I continually forget this amp has two gain modes (slightly understandable since the gain jumpers are internal), but from a listening standpoint, I never need more power than what the low gain delivers.. even with orthos.


----------



## gattari

@FlySweep I have an ephifany odac .
 I see also you have one, it is a good match with neco v4?
 Thank


----------



## FlySweep

gattari said:


> @FlySweep I have an ephifany odac .
> I see also you have one, it is a good match with neco v4?
> Thank


 
  
 Sure.. the ODAC is a great match w/ the V4.  It's designed to be as uncolored & transparent as possible (measurement-wise), so don't expect a warm (or cool) tilt from the ODAC.  I typically prefer to have as transparent a DAC as possible.. so any (desired) coloration takes place at the amp (i.e. tube amp) or headphone (i.e. HE-500) level.  When I want as transparent a chain as possible, I'd grab the ODAC/Neco/UERM.


----------



## gikigill

Subbed


----------



## gattari

Any otner opinion on Neco V4?
 I think tomorrow will arrive mine.
 Ciao


----------



## hifimiami

gattari said:


> Any otner opinion on Neco V4?
> I think tomorrow will arrive mine.
> Ciao


 
 The V4 sound is superb, it is very powerful with incredible separation and pinpoint instrument location. It is like having a portable high performance home desktop headphone amplifier.


----------



## gattari

hifimiami said:


> The V4 sound is superb, it is very powerful with incredible separation and pinpoint instrument location. It is like having a portable high performance home desktop headphone amplifier.


 
 Good to know. 
 Thanks


----------



## alejandro7

Second that opinion. My V4 is just a beast!  Lights up my stodgy old HD420s (600 ohms).  Great amp.  alejandro


----------



## FlySweep

What's that?  cDAC+ --> BH Crack --> Neco V4 --> HE-500.
  
 Yep.. I'm using the Crack as a "tube pre-amp".. and the V4 is so transparent that it doesn't add any coloration.  All the tube-y goodness shines through, unimpeded.. so I'm able to use hear what the Crack (which isn't suitable for low impedance/current-hungry planars) sounds like with the HE-500.. and it's terrific!


----------



## imackler

FlySweep, so what did you think of the Neco w/ the Paradox?


----------



## gattari

gattari said:


> Flysweep
> I ordered the v4 today, same configuration as your v4:
> ada4627 and gain 1.5 max 4.5.
> If I don't like it ..... I'll cut off your ears
> Ciao




Hi flysweep a good notice!!
Your ears are safe!!! 
Neco v4 arrived yesterdey.
Very very good amp 
Thanks and thanks for your suggestion.
He asks me if over time can also improve its already excellent performance.
Ciao

Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## alejandro7

Yo FlySweep!
  
 You like my amp I don't cut off you ears! If only NECO could read our vast appreciation! I have still not reached 50 hours listening and am startled at how much better my Senn HD420s sound each time I listen. Still have not tried with HD650s. Wife needs to go away for two days so I can properly isolate me self.
  
 Question to you both:  I want to have a great lossless portable source but not spend more than $200 if possible. Should I get a new 30gig iPod and load with fav Jazz...reloaded fav cds on iTunes on their lossless mode? Secondly going to get a 24/96 cd player like a used Cambridge Azure 340C and eventually an outboard dac to patch in. Suggestions for a dac under $200? Thank you.  Still a newbie.  alejandro


----------



## joedalton101

Think I'm going to go with a v4 to drive my HD 600 and the new ODAC to keep everything portable. It's lovely and small.
  
 Am tempted to even ditch the v4 idea and just get the C5D (C5 amp + ODAC combo) below...


----------



## alejandro7

Say joedalton,
Tell me how you like your V4 + ODAC + HD 600 combo. I'm looking for a DAC only to mate with my V4 and a 1TB WD Passport for lossy less 24/96 jazz + 650s. Sounds like portability and desk top too. What's your experience so far? Thanks. Alejandro


----------



## FlySweep

The C5D looks nice.. bet it sounds good, too.
  
 I finally dug into my V4 tonight and switched it to high gain + bass boost... and tossed on the HD600 and HE-500.
  
_holy. moly_.
  
 I've never been a fan of the bass boost features in amps.. partially out of foolish, audiophile snobbery (lol).. but mostly cause I favor neutrality from ss amps and I've found that most bass boost circuits are poorly implemented in most amps (portable or otherwise) I've heard.  The Neco amps I've owned have been then exception.  Even when I had the V3, I loved the bass boost tuning.. but rarely, if ever, used it.  On the V4, it's become part of my default listening configuration!  The boost is so tight and precisely contoured.  The HD600 really benefits from the boost cause the V4's boost seems to begin right where the HD600's bass starts to (steeply) roll off.
  
 Maybe it's the opamp (ADA4627) that I've got in the V4 that has the bass boost responding so well.. who knows.. all I know is that it sounds badass.  The V4 in high gain seems to be where the goods are.  Low gain is terrific, of course.. but the V4 flat out _shows off _in high gain+bass boost mode (w/ full sized phones).  I'm in love with the tonal accuracy that this amp's 'sound' bears.. stereo separation rivals what I head from my speedballed BH Crack (w/ Tung Sol 5998 in the output position, too).
  
 I'm contemplating giving e-stats another shot, so I've been selling off some of my gear lately.. letting go of the Neco V4 is proving to be a very tough choice, though.  I don't really use any solid state amplification at the moment.. but there's a reason the Neco V4 has remained by my side.. it's _special_.


----------



## gattari

Hi fleeswip you have V200
 How much is the gap from Neco V4 and V200 paired with an hd 800.?
I thinking to get a v200 for my sennheiser hd 800
thanks


----------



## FlySweep

gattari said:


> Hi fleeswip you have V200
> How much is the gap from Neco V4 and V200 paired with an hd 800.?
> I thinking to get a v200 for my sennheiser hd 800
> thanks


 
  
 I had the V200 quite some time back, gattari.. also, I moved from the HD800 to the HD600 a couple of months ago.. so it's tough for me to comment on the HD800/V200 pairing.  I do remember the combo sounding very good.. the V200 sounds ever so slightly rolled off in the upper most frequencies (while remaining neutral, otherwise).  The V200's versatility in being able to drive everything from orthos down to sensitive custom IEMs is extremely handy.  In terms of tonal balance, I found the V4 & V200 to be quite similar.. the V4 might have been a touch brighter in the uppermost frequencies, though.
  
 Have you looked at Schiit Audio amps?


----------



## alejandro7

Yep my V4 is very badass indeed! I am now considering mating it with the JDS ODOC from what I'm reading here at HF. Then I need a source to feed the ODAC, right? Should I get a 30gig iPod or a 16gig Nano? Suggestions from your experience would be great. I do have a 1TB WD Passport...but that seems overkill. What say you FlySweep and anyone else?  And yes I want to load source with lossy or lossless NOT mp3. Thanks,  alejandro  (Happy w/ HD650s, but might just go listen to HE500s from all the kvelling I read on orthos.)


----------



## FlySweep

alejandro7 said:


> Yep my V4 is very badass indeed! I am now considering mating it with the JDS ODOC from what I'm reading here at HF. Then I need a source to feed the ODAC, right? Should I get a 30gig iPod or a 16gig Nano? Suggestions from your experience would be great. I do have a 1TB WD Passport...but that seems overkill. What say you FlySweep and anyone else?  And yes I want to load source with lossy or lossless NOT mp3. Thanks,  alejandro  (Happy w/ HD650s, but might just go listen to HE500s from all the kvelling I read on orthos.)


 
  The ODAC is great.. might want to consider the Stoner Acoustics UD110, too.. nearly identical to the ODAC in terms of SQ.. but cheaper and more portable.
  
 The HE-500 is excellent.. the V4 drives it w/o breaking a sweat.. and beyond just volume, the V4 brings out the best qualities in the HE-500, too.  If you like the HD600.. the HE-500 is the logical upgrade.. it's, more or less, a more technically accomplished HD600 (with a slightly warmer tuning.. but not "HD650-warm")


----------



## alejandro7

Thanks Fly....I really am quite happy with my HD650s...the 600 notwithstanding. I will investigate the Stoner Acoustics UD110 as you suggest. Do you have any suggestions on which DAP or storage transfer device would best suit this as the third item in the V4+DAC sandwich? Is a thin 16gig NANO the way to go with some lossy or lossless 24/96 files?  A larger 30gig iPod?  Thanks for your further suggestion. And I WILL be listening to the HE-500 over Xmas time when I'm in the states.  Cheers, al


----------



## FlySweep

alejandro7 said:


> Thanks Fly....I really am quite happy with my HD650s...the 600 notwithstanding. I will investigate the Stoner Acoustics UD110 as you suggest. Do you have any suggestions on which DAP or storage transfer device would best suit this as the third item in the V4+DAC sandwich? Is a thin 16gig NANO the way to go with some lossy or lossless 24/96 files?  A larger 30gig iPod?  Thanks for your further suggestion. And I WILL be listening to the HE-500 over Xmas time when I'm in the states.  Cheers, al


 
  
 If I were in your position, I'd go with the smaller Nano.  As far as my listening habits go, I tend to favor cycling through a small portion of my library when using a DAP vs having a large portion of it available at all times.  Plus, if this is going to be a portable rig, I'd personally opt to keep it tidy as possible.  The V4 isn't the smallest of portable amps.. so I'd opt not to augment it with a larger/wider (30GB) iPod.. especially if you go with an ODAC (which would add to the stacks thickness).


----------



## alejandro7

Indeed Flysweeper!  I am keen to stay small for portability. The Stoner UD110 is indeed SMALL. I think I'll take your advice and get a 16gig Nano. I would prefer to have a smaller unit with selections from a lossless-ish source which I can rotate in and out as the mood dictates. I'm keen on the 16gig as it is the size of a Graham cracker it seems. The only weird aspect is that I'll have to get one of those lightning connectors that goes from the tiny nano out to the (3/8 in. or USB) DAC ...looks like a project that is not too daunting. thanks,
 alejandro


----------



## SkyBleu

Hey guys,

Was just wondering what the output impedance of the V4 was? And with the battery issue...Did you guys notice a change between each channel, or something?

And lastly...what's the battery life?

(I'm sorry if these questions have been asked before)


----------



## alejandro7

Sorry Sky I haven't researched the V4's specs recently...maybe FlySweep will answer the output impedance question you have. There really is no battery issue. Because the unit is a dual mono, at the end of a long listening session or two lasting probably 10 hours total, one of the channels poops out. This is, for me, usually the right channel. No worries say I and Neco and others. It's just another way to tell that it's time to recharge this fine lil amp. Most of the time I run my HD420s (1981!) at my computer through my Aesus sound card into the V4, playing whatever cd I want to hear. Occasionally I'll substitute my HD650s. Tho that's a bit of a bother because I have a 10' Cardas Cable. I save my 650s most of the time for main music salon, using them with Lil Dot 1+ (rolling Russian, Mullard, and USA military tubes) and Meridian 208.24 cd player. I am old and creaky so, as yet, I haven't taken the time and expense to go the FLAC, WAV, lossless dance with some form of dac/player. But I can tell you that the V4 just lights up both these Sennies. Old as it is the 420 is a great hp for my acoustic jazz preferences. Yes I am teetering at the edge of HeadFi madness wondering what life would be like with a pair of Orthos...i.e. HiFi Man HP500. But I think I deserve it to get a Nano and learn how to use it lossless with my V4....get a Slappa case and a Zu Mobius or Canare something of 5' length so I can trot around with a shorter cable in me backpack. You can see I'm getting the symptoms of audiophillias headphonus maximus tho' to some it may seem to be a mild case. Shorter answers: batteries no issue, charged it will go 10-14 hours I reckon. (Did you know that the 420s are rated at 600 ohms and the 650s at 300 ohms? That help?)  Cheers,  Alejandro


----------



## SkyBleu

*@alejandro7 *I have PM'ed FlySweep about this, and although he has yet to reply, I have already dug up some information on the amp
  
 Thank the lord that there isn't anything wrong with the channels nor the batteries! I was a bit worried about that when I pulled the trigger on it. 
  
 From what you say, it sounds like a great amp, that can power high impedance cans 
  
 One more thing, what amp would you say the V4 is comparable to?


----------



## alejandro7

Yes the V4 seems quite powerful. I have yet to run it past 11 on the gain knob and usually 10 is more than these ears need. Sorry I can't really compare it to others. When I read feedback here and reviews on Ray Samuel's site about his RSA 71a or b it seems comparable. But no actual experience with his amps. The price for RSA's amps is quite up there compared to the V4.  I have only a local NZ cmoy altoid and the wonderful Little Dot 1+ (not portable, of course). The latter is a tube hybrid as you may know and the sound is warm and tubey but fast enough for my tastes on 650s. I once heard the HD800s on Lehman Linear Black Cube but that's a mere golden memory of a sound stage from Jupiter. It was so vast. Reckon I need to hear a lot more before I can leave the ranks of the Gaa Gaa Newbies.  Good hunting.  cheers,  alejandro


----------



## FlySweep

Hi SkyBleu.. check your inbox.. also, the V4's output impedance is ~0.5 ohms


----------



## infinity650

Is there a manual especially for the jumper Positions and its effects? I am a new owner of a Used v4 and have no manual. Sorry for Bad Writing, Using a mobile.


----------



## alejandro7

Infinity650...I have a manual but having printer/scanner issues. Contact Neco via his site and he's such a nice guy I'm sure he'd send you the info on jumper positions, etc.   Cheers, alejandro


----------



## infinity650

Thanks!
  
 Got the manual from FlySweep yesterday. Everything clear now. 
  
  
 Kind regards
 Niklas


----------



## sulcata_geo

infinity650 said:


> Is there a manual especially for the jumper Positions and its effects? I am a new owner of a Used v4 and have no manual. Sorry for Bad Writing, Using a mobile.


 

 This is the manual.
 Sorry bad picture.


----------



## infinity650

Thanks a lot, but I already found the original one. It was 'hidden' at the bottom of my box.


----------



## SkyBleu

Hey guys, can I get more opinions on how the V4 sounds?  I've spoken to a few of yous via PM already, and a wider opinion pool is always appreciated.


----------



## alejandro7

Sure SkyBleu, RE: sound of V4. I can only compare to the tubed Little Dot 1+ with best HP on hand (Senn HD650s). The sound is less warm than the tubed sound...but from there everything is betta regarding speed and bass. Latter is tighter and has more impact. Seems to flesh out just a bit more detail than LD1+. The decay of notes is about the same with V4 and tubes of LD. The convenience of portability brings the V4 way over to mo' betta status. I think it's a dead heat for my jazz tastes.  cheers,  alex


----------



## SkyBleu

alejandro7 said:


> Sure SkyBleu, RE: sound of V4. I can only compare to the tubed Little Dot 1+ with best HP on hand (Senn HD650s). The sound is less warm than the tubed sound...but from there everything is betta regarding speed and bass. Latter is tighter and has more impact. Seems to flesh out just a bit more detail than LD1+. The decay of notes is about the same with V4 and tubes of LD. The convenience of portability brings the V4 way over to mo' betta status. I think it's a dead heat for my jazz tastes.  cheers,  alex



Thanks for that still sounds like a promising amp! 

Anymore impressions from anyone is always appreciated.


----------



## SkyBleu

Does anybody here tried the C5? 

I'd like a brief comparison of which is dominant. 

Thanks!


----------



## SkyBleu

Help!!

How do activate bass boost/gain? I do not know how to put jumpers in or out.

A guide for a noob would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## infinity650

One page ago is the manual page posted as a photograph.
 Everything is explained there regarding jumper positions.


----------



## SkyBleu

infinity650 said:


> One page ago is the manual page posted as a photograph.
> Everything is explained there regarding jumper positions.




I know..I also own the manual, but I just don't know how to make the jumper in/out. Do I use pliers and yank those red and black things out? If so...both?


----------



## FlySweep

Yes.. _gently_ pull them with a pair of needle nose pliers.  The jumpers are in pairs b/c each jumper is for a (left & right) channel.  I can't remember if the red jumpers are for the bass boost or the black jumpers are for gain.. but you can insert/pull them "on the fly" (while the amp is powered on & being used), so you'll figure out which one is gain and which is bass boost very quickly.


----------



## SkyBleu

flysweep said:


> Yes.. _gently_ pull them with a pair of needle nose pliers.  The jumpers are in pairs b/c each jumper is for a (left & right) channel.  I can't remember if the red jumpers are for the bass boost or the black jumpers are for gain.. but you can insert/pull them "on the fly" (while the amp is powered on & being used), so you'll figure out which one is gain and which is bass boost very quickly.




Thanks for the guide. I finally did it and got the results that I should get.

I read on the instructions that the red is for bass and the black is for gain. 

Do you guys use high gain or low gain? Or do you interchangeable often?


----------



## FlySweep

I almost never used the high gain.. and I had the gain on my V4 lowered to 1.5x/4.5x (so it would suit IEMs better).. in low gain, it drove the HE-500 with serious authority.  I don't think I cracked 12 o clock on the pot... and it wasn't just 'loud'.. there was excellent dynamics, control, and all that on the low gain setting.  I didn't fiddle with the bass boost either.. left it off for the most part (but it's extremely enjoyable when enabled.. as I've said before, it's one of the most elegant bass boost circuits I've heard in an amp).


----------



## SkyBleu

flysweep said:


> I almost never used the high gain.. and I had the gain on my V4 lowered to 1.5x/4.5x (so it would suit IEMs better).. in low gain, it drove the HE-500 with serious authority.  I don't think I cracked 12 o clock on the pot... and it wasn't just 'loud'.. there was excellent dynamics, control, and all that on the low gain setting.  I didn't fiddle with the bass boost either.. left it off for the most part (but it's extremely enjoyable when enabled.. as I've said before, it's one of the most elegant bass boost circuits I've heard in an amp).




I couldn't agree more. I love the subtle bass boost, and I find low gain to be much more controlled than that of high gain. 

I must admit, this is a great amp. Does me well


----------



## FlySweep

skybleu said:


> I find low gain to be much more controlled than that of high gain.


 
  
 I found that to change/improve with use (on the high gain), actually.. and not the first amp I've experienced such a phenomenon on.


----------



## SkyBleu

flysweep said:


> I found that to change/improve with use (on the high gain), actually.. and not the first amp I've experienced such a phenomenon on.


 wait...so the high gain kinda has a burn in time too?


----------



## FlySweep

skybleu said:


> wait...so the high gain kinda has a burn in time too?


 
  
 That's been my experience with the V4.. and other amps I've owned.  Not anything drastic.. but a noticeable smoothing effect after some time of use (again, to my ears).


----------



## SkyBleu

flysweep said:


> That's been my experience with the V4.. and other amps I've owned.  Not anything drastic.. but a noticeable smoothing effect after some time of use (again, to my ears).




That's good to note. I'll give it a try once I get used to the amp more.


----------



## Mython

I'm interested to know how the v4 compares to the Portaphile 627.


----------



## alejandro7

Sorry Mython, I have no experience with the Portaphile 627, only the NECO V4. And I am quite happy teaming my HD650s and older 420s with that amp. In reading reviews on the Portaphile I see that the writer quoted $550. I paid MUCH less than that for the V4 and Neco is fun and helpful. Hope you can get your comparison to Portaphile.  cheers,  alejandro


----------



## kevb

Definitely interested in this.  Love the idea of being able to take this with me to the cottage, and having stellar sound.  Does anyone here have any experience with the different op-amps?  Reading descriptions, it seems like the ADA4627 might be the sound I am looking for as I am willing to sacrifice a bit of resolution for a richer sound - especially in the all-important midrange.


----------



## AlterSack

Hi Alejandro,
  
 I don't know if you bought your Nano already - but You could also consider 2 other options:
  
 1) the Astell Kern AK100 - to my mind a great little DAP with 32 GB storage onboard and 2 Slots for SDCX cards. officially each has 32 GB - but many (me too) use 64 GB cards. This way You could store a lot of lossless Jazz -Files. The downside is the pricing of corse- but I would assume that with the "next big thing out"- the AK40 (with a ridiculous price)  there will surely be some guys here selling it for maybe 400 USD.
 2) Also a look at the Fiio X3 - it can also play 24/192 files and costs around $199 - in the beginning it had a somewhat slow and not completely "finished" User Interface. Buit its flaws should have been mended by now.
  
 Both would surely give You a lot of listening fun.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Mython

DELETE


----------



## AlterSack

Sure - that could also be a great DAP - but I haven't had a chance to listen to it here in Germoney so I can't recommend it.  
  
 But of course it is fair to do so s I recommended the AK100 which also blows his $200 limit.


----------



## alejandro7

Hi AfterSack,
 Thanks for the input...nope I have not bought the NANO yet. So I'm going to investigate the two units you describe above...with an eye to storage. 32GB seems plenty to store lossless. I will prob get an outboard 1T WD Passport or the like to download my favorites...then a couple of 32 or 64 cards makes good sense for travel. Sad that most DAPs have an amp attached. What a gem this V4 is to me. It completely fills my head with good music on 650s or older 420s. And yes I am horny to try the HiFiman 500 or the Audeze LCD-2...but really it's the music for me. Watch this space. If I win lotto I'd be inclined to get HD800s....never thought I'd move off of 650s until I heard THOSE. Next trip to Singapore and I'll hear them all again incl your models.  So thanks for the tips again.  Alejandro


----------



## Mython

DELETE


----------



## alejandro7

You're right Mython...I need to factor the correct number here! Perhaps 100KB is more accurate for storage device in a DAP? Thanks for your keen eye. Alejandro


----------



## Mython

(apologies to Neco users - I am not intending to derail the thread; just trying to assist a Neco-_user_, in the broader sense than just the amp itself)
  
  
  
 Alejandro, as I'm sure you've noticed, there has been a trend with the Chinese DAPs, recently, to dispense with on-board memory entirely (except for a tiny quantity to operate the firmware), in favour of storing *all* music files on memory cards only.
  
 This would apply to the latest Fiio and iBasso DAPs.
  
 I'm not sure I entirely favour that approach, but, happily, in the past couple of weeks, Sandisk have _*finally*_ got their act together and released the long-awaited 128gb capacity microSD card.
  
 Therefore, whatever DAP you choose, as long as it has at least one (and preferably _*2*_, if possible - e.g. Fiio X5) microSD card expansion slot, you will be OK for Hi-Res music playback without excessive compromise in number of albums.
  
 64gb is usable, but 128gb is _properly_ usable for hi-res.
  
 Happy days are here, at last! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 BTW, back to the Neco... I'm seriously interested in hearing a V4 at some point in the near future - it appears to be a great value amp.
  
  
 .


----------



## alejandro7

Thank you again Mython!  I am searching out a portable or semi-portable DAP such as you describe with the 2 slot idea and min in the capacities you describe. Glad to hear of Sandisk's development of the 128gb card. My idea is to put on 10 or less "albums" and then rotate them off from a dedicated file source such as the WD Passport since the price is getting lower. Have to look at the FiioX5 and others. Back to the NECO for this thread's sake, I can assure you that the V4 has it all great SQ, heaps of overhead, easy to charge, and you would be very happy with it as a portable. Most of it's duty is just here aside my Asus sound card...which is just a plain vanilla on the motherboard. Soon I think I'll get a dedicated separate sound card and Asus makes several as does the other brands. 24/96 is plenty good for my ears...but who knows there may be better. Also, on the V4, Neco gives great customer service. You would be chuffed to have it.  cheers,  alejandro


----------



## alejandro7

One last thing readers who can suggest a DAP for me: I have the Neco V4 headphone amplifier. Excellent! I use it after my computer card. So I want a DAP with *no built in amplifier* so I can go portable. There must be one under $200 of good quality which has storage possibilities such as Mython describes above. In looking at the new FiioX5...it too has a Built in Amp....anyone suggest a good quality Player sans amp? With the Neco me needs not an amp just DAP. Thank you. Alejandro


----------



## jgwtriode

Flysweep suggested a while back Neco's amps sound better in high gain.   Too right...mate...I just found that out!!!!!!
 Just yanked the jumpers on my v3 to see how it worked with my new Paradox Slants. Verdict this is a better amp with out the jumpers, which means the gain jumps from 2.3 to 6 and you can't turn the know as far to the right.   But the sound opens up, gets clearer, their is subtley less grain and better dynamics, it is not night and day.  However it is immediately apparent with the Slants, their resolution is amazing.  You can hear everything.  Know the v4 is better but the v3 with 8610's is still amazing and scales up  like crazy on my Jplay computer set up with Ultra Fi  Dac 41.  Will do gainclone headphone amps when I can get a few more dollars to work on cases, but hot damn.  The difference between running my QLS QA 350 and computer setup is ridiculously better and the V3 lets that all come through.  Thinking about throwing some 4627's in to replace 8610's.  But need to finish my jplay audiostreamer setup so maybe not. The high gain might not be the best with sensitive iems but is worth trying.  I can now hear a hint of fuzz when i have no input and rotate the volume all the way up, but that isnt really noticeable at all until 3/4 + on the knob.   But honestly its a better amp in high gain mode.
  
 Happy Listening,
  
 jgwtriode


----------



## alejandro7

Anybody got a suggestion for a portable DAP which does NOT have a built in amplifier....or is that just not going to happen, meaning that they always build in an amp of some kind? Well maybe those can be bypassed but it seems a waste!  I am still VERY happy with my V4. Cheers,
 Rather Newbie Alejandro


----------



## jgwtriode

Switched my basic nickelplated brass 3.5mm into my V3 with a valabs tellerium copper rhodium plated one.  Busted one and was unable to replace jack on my slants, but I jury rigged the other two accept  my interconnect pair working as a lod from my dac. Guess what you can hear the difference almost immediately.   The v3 is so good you can even hear connector differences.  Damn amazing.  Envy those of you with V4's
  
  
 Happy Listening,
  
 Jgwtriode


----------



## alejandro7

Envy indeed...the damn thing LIGHTS up my 650s...! Any tips on a good portable DAC/DAP ?  Not prepared to spend over $175-200. thanks, Alejandro


----------



## jgwtriode

alejandro7 said:


> Envy indeed...the damn thing LIGHTS up my 650s...! Any tips on a good portable DAC/DAP ?  Not prepared to spend over $175-200. thanks, Alejandro




WHY NOT A JDS LABS ODAC. Fits the budget. ..Flysweep has praised it highly and I trust his ears!

I plan on one for my Samsung note 3 as replacement for my QLS portable after I finish my desktop system!


----------



## FlySweep

Thanks James.. I think alejandro is looking for DAP and DAC functionality in one unit.. how's about the Fiio X3? I've read a lot of good things about it.. but admittedly don't know much about it since I'm out of loop on the latest and greatest DAPs of the day. I think iBasso is supposed to have a nifty DAP, too... no?

As a standalone DAC, the ODAC is very nice.. especially for the money.. and the fact it can be used with Apple tablets/phones (running iOS7) as well as many Android based devices (i.e. Galaxy s3/s4, Galaxy Note).


----------



## jgwtriode

flysweep said:


> Thanks James.. I think alejandro is looking for DAP and DAC functionality in one unit.. how's about the Fiio X3? I've read a lot of good things about it.. but admittedly don't know much about it since I'm out of loop on the latest and greatest DAPs of the day. I think iBasso is supposed to have a nifty DAP, too... no?
> 
> As a standalone DAC, the ODAC is very nice.. especially for the money.. and the fact it can be used with Apple tablets/phones (running iOS7) as well as many Android based devices (i.e. Galaxy s3/s4, Galaxy Note).


 
 OOppss!   Indeed...your right...you usually are!  LOL!   Slants are devastatingly good in case you haven't gotten to my PM's... found out Luis hardwired them with his 8 wire 7N braid when I was swapping 3.5mm plugs.  Damn Luis is great!
  
 Well Alejandro if you have an Android you could check to see if it will output usb digital and then an ODAC!  Pardon the late night brain cramp.  Brain is starved for blood after a good leg workout.
 Waiting for some music downloads so hit headfi for a minute and well obviously old age and late night dont always agree....hehehe...hahaha!
  
 Hope your well Fly!
  
 Happy Listening,
  
 Jgwtriode


----------



## Mython

For that kind of money, the best DAP on the market (from an audiophile standpoint) is the _Fiio *X5*_, which is due out in just a few short weeks. The trick will be to find a dealer who's not price-gouging when it's released, but the SRP is $350 (note, that's dollars).
  
 Also consider the aforementioned Fiio X3 (but X5 is _substantially_ better), and also consider iBasso's _*DX50*_, which, with it's more expensive brother, the DX90, about to be released, will be sure to fall in price, and thus will be an absolute steal.
  
 There are a couple of excellent X5 and DX50 threads here on Head-fi, should anyone require more information.
  
 There will be dissenters, but, _broadly-speaking_, I would say Fiio X5 > iBasso DX50 > Fiio X3
  
 Plenty more options if the budget can be stretched, but these are still damn-fine sounding players.
  
  
 .


----------



## soundbear

No price gouge on the X5 here:  http://www.adorama.com/FIX5.html?gclid=CJuP64H6t70CFQ2hOgod5xIAzw


----------



## alejandro7

Thanks both to JGW and Flysweep as usual! I am keen on the JDS ODAC...then there's the storage issue and here comes along the Fiio X-5 not quite out yet and not fully reviewed by HF community. But it has STORAGE in multiples of 128g cards and can out directly to my V4 which should be like jam on toast friendly!!!  Course the X-5 is much dearer than the ODAC but it has storage! Me no got Android or Applephone. Sure seems like a nice set up.  thanks for your aid gentlemen.  alejandro


----------



## gdourado

Hi,
 Anyone with a V4 had the chance to put it against a Fiio E12?
 What can you tell me about such comparison? Drive Power, soundstage, details, and such?
  
 Thanks!
 Cheers!


----------



## alejandro7

Not me gdourado, I only have the V4 and Little Dot 1+ (not portable). Both of THOSE sound vastly different because of the warmth tubes of the LD1+ give and also the slight edge on speed/accuracy of the V4's SQ. These are very small differences. The V4 cost more than 2X the LD1+ but of course is portable. Good hunting. I'm scheming for the Fiio X-5 as a DAP for lossless and portability.  cheers, alejandro


----------



## SkyBleu

Anyone tried both the OPA627 and AD8610 with the V4? Can anyone tell me what's the main differences?
And obviously, which one you preferred.

Thanks.


----------



## alejandro7

Not me SkyBleu...I got the OPA627 and may be the only kiwi with one (V4 that is). I can only tell you this little amp really brings out the detail and leading edges on the jazz instruments I love (bass, piano, trumpet). I don't roll opamps. Not yet.  A


----------



## SkyBleu

alejandro7 said:


> Not me SkyBleu...I got the OPA627 and may be the only kiwi with one (V4 that is). I can only tell you this little amp really brings out the detail and leading edges on the jazz instruments I love (bass, piano, trumpet). I don't roll opamps. Not yet.  A



That's alright, and thanks for your input. 

I heard the OPA627 tends to thicken up the sound for a more richer experience, but I'm not sure if this means a warmer sound. Do you find yours to sound warm in any way?


----------



## alejandro7

Negative SkyBleu....if thickening the SQ means wooly, fatty, or dense I would say no. The V4s definition of the instruments and, in live jazz the obnoxiousness of chatty background audience, the clarity of their talking; the instrumental variations of wood or brass or reeds and the wordplay of vocalist is just fine by my ears. I know I'm getting older (70 in June) but with better recording gear now and playback equipment to highlight older jazz music, I can make the sounds out more clearly. Maybe I'm just LISTENING better but I think the gear plays more of a factor than when I first heard great jazz (miles davis 7 Steps to Heaven, bill evans [*live at Village Vanguard 24 bit cd*] this in the 60's and 70's on vinyl). As for my ranting above on the audience, to paraphrase Paul Motian, Bill Evan's drummer on the July '61 VV performance, he says the audience becomes a part of the musical experience as it was for him. Get that cd,hear it either through your main speakers or on yer 650s or whatever you like, and you will be transported. My fav tracks are My Man's Gone Now and Alice in Wonderland (take 2). Quantum head rolling. Beyond bliss. Oh the question of thickening I cannot object to warmth (as in tube sounds) as long as it doesn't step over to muddy. Cheers, alejandro


----------



## SkyBleu

alejandro7 said:


> Negative SkyBleu....if thickening the SQ means wooly, fatty, or dense I would say no. The V4s definition of the instruments and, in live jazz the obnoxiousness of chatty background audience, the clarity of their talking; the instrumental variations of wood or brass or reeds and the wordplay of vocalist is just fine by my ears. I know I'm getting older (70 in June) but with better recording gear now and playback equipment to highlight older jazz music, I can make the sounds out more clearly. Maybe I'm just LISTENING better but I think the gear plays more of a factor than when I first heard great jazz (miles davis 7 Steps to Heaven, bill evans [*live at Village Vanguard 24 bit cd*] this in the 60's and 70's on vinyl). As for my ranting above on the audience, to paraphrase Paul Motian, Bill Evan's drummer on the July '61 VV performance, he says the audience becomes a part of the musical experience as it was for him. Get that cd,hear it either through your main speakers or on yer 650s or whatever you like, and you will be transported. My fav tracks are My Man's Gone Now and Alice in Wonderland (take 2). Quantum head rolling. Beyond bliss. Oh the question of thickening I cannot object to warmth (as in tube sounds) as long as it doesn't step over to muddy. Cheers, alejandro


 
 Hmm, I wouldn't consider thick SQ to be associated with wooly, fatty, or dense audio. I'd say thick refers to the richness of the mids, how it sounds full and strongly pronounced - more realistic instead of thin. So to me, thick mids is a good thing. Sorry for the misunderstanding!
  
 But that aside, I appreciate your description of what the OPA627 V4 can do I'll look into those songs soon enough, and it's good to hear that it doesn't have that warm, tube sound. As you mentioned, it's all good as long as it doesn't step over to the muddy side of things.


----------



## alejandro7

And you're right again SkyBleu...the thickening you refer to I can think of as a depth or fullness in the midrange indeed. Yep the V4 fits that quality well. And that's where that full snap exceeds the quality of my LD1+ which is a very close second in SQ. Remember, if you get a copy of Bill Evans at the Village Vanguard on cd make sure it's the newer 24 bit version. This version is much more well defined than the original 16 bit one. Can't say that AT ALL for the work of engineer Rudy Van Gelder's (RVS) newer 24 bit transfers on his Blue Note catalogue. In nearly all cases on those, Ron McMaster's older 16 bit versions trump them. For BEST cd IMHO go for anything done by JVC in the Japanese versions of Blue Note, Fantasy, Riverside, even Warner, etc... They just have the magic be it 16 bit, 24, or those spendy JVC 20 or 24 bit XRCDs which are, as the fat lady says, to DIE for!   So much detail. Sorry, alejandro


----------



## SkyBleu

Portable V4 owners! I need your help 
  
 Do any of you happen to have compared the V4 to the Tralucent T1 in the past before? Or own both? I won't ask for a battle of the two, but just plainly, which you you find is superior. Cheers!


----------



## shakur1996

Can anyone please describe the differences between V2, V3 and V4 (with standard opamps).


----------



## alejandro7

Dearest Shakur I have not heard the earlier models...I have the V4 (not the newer V4.1 which has a different opamp from mine which has the OPA627). I am quite happy with this amps ability to take what I put in my computer drive and hear in my HD650s. I know I could get a different sound with a dif opamp...but really I focus on getting more jazz in my collection. My 70 yr old ears are quite satisfied with this hardware. I THINK my Lil Dot 1+ has a warmer richer sound through my Meridian CD player (508.24) but then that setup is not near my computer screen but in primary stereo room where Dynaudio speakers live. I'm sooo spoiled. Sorry I can't be of help with your query. Best to you mate,    alejandro


----------



## shakur1996

thanks, alejandro. average_joe highly rated V2, so I'm wondering whether V3 and/or V4 could be even better. I'm looking a very good companion to my modded iPod (and probably in the near future for dx90) and the combo will driver my CIEMs. again, thanks.


----------



## alejandro7

Most welcome Shakur. Be careful...the V4 and all of Neco's stuff is mighty powerful. Watcher ears mate! Enjoy. alejandro


----------



## BrainFood

Reluctant sale in the classifieds but need to raise some cash.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/742467/neco-soundlab-v4-portable-dual-mono-headphone-amplifer-superb-condition


----------



## imackler

Anyone have a v2 for sale? I wish Neco would bring them back.

Edit: Turns out I'm actually looking for a V3. Not the black V3s. Just the V3.


----------



## ClassicalViola

Hi, does anyone use the V4 with the HD600/HD650 regularly and can tell me roughly how many hours this amp lasts with those headphones? It would be helpful if you could also let me know whether you operate the V4 on low or high gain for those headphones, and with which opamps. Thanks!


----------



## jon parker

Im thinking of selling the V2 if anyone is interested - its the Audiophile upgrade version:
  
 AD8610 upgrade


----------



## jgwtriode

Been waiting a while and was considering a Bossfet 3 but I really need a new portable more.    The V3 clobbers the stock amp in the Ifi IDSD micro I am running.  I know that a V4 will do even better...so having Neco build me one with Long life Lipos and B version 4627's since they are supposeded to be better than the standard A's.  Can't wait.   The V3 will be my Son's Xmas present to go with
 the modded Fostex T50RP I gave him last year.   Merry Xmas... and to all
  
 A GOOOOOOODDDDD  Listening!
  
 jgwtriode


----------



## jgwtriode

My V4 has been shipped with 4627 B's.  May try to see if I can squeeze some Burson Opamps into them.  I will make my own wire harnesses
 since the Burson versions are way over priced.
  
 Have been tuning the suspension under my IDSD Micro.  Oh my gosh got it working.  Wow is this  Dac ridiculous.  It is quite sensitive to tuning.   Two Bubinga boards sandwich rubber tunning discs and a hard damping squaring with some squishy foam.    So no name brass cones and then a single ceramic cone in back under the IDSD V3 stack.   And massive brass cones from my old speakers weighting the whole thing down.    Unbelievable improvement in the sound.  Like a whole new setup.  The Slants are even better than I thought...man are
 the dynamic fast and huge in their ability to throw sound all around you.
  
  
 With the V4 oh my word....can't wait.
  
 Happy Listening,
  
 jgwtriode


----------



## buruma

sound great!


----------



## jgwtriode

V 4 with 60 hours of burn...idsd micro dac running battery and 5vcc on my ultrafi usb cable taped over.  Oh gosh.  The Slants are so real it is uncanny.  Power drive subetly.   This is ridculous heaven for far less than you might imagine.  More enjoyable than systems i have thrown far more bucks into.  The Neco is effortlessy powerful and solid from silent black backgrounds and realistic sense of space and staging. I will post a photo of my weirdly kludged system one of these days.   Nice cables I am running Daves Cables, now Zenwave, custom D3 cables between the idsd micro and the V4.   
  
  
  
 Happy Listening,
  
 jgwtriode


----------



## jgwtriode

This is my current temporary setup...a bit kludged as it is not permanent.  Watefall Bubinga end caps for my unbuilt gainclones temporarily
 used as isolation blocks between brass and ceramic cones and rubber and bluetack damping layer.  Works quite well sits on my desktop
 computer.  I7 Sager laptop with Jplay in hibernate using flash drive sd card combo.
  
 Happy listening,
  
 James


----------



## northendjazz

I've had my v4 for a couple of months now and enjoyed it with different headphones at home, also as a preamp for a tube amp.
 Second hand so I didn't have a choice of op amp's it came with ADA4627 which is standard, so I was looking for a pair of OPA627ap
 and found a vast difference between prices. I found some but in the listing the seller pointed to "Ultra Analog THE-1 single OP AMP"
 so for a little more I gave them a shot and I am so glad I did.  Since I never ended up with the OPA627AP's I can't compare but words don't do the happyness justice the Ultra Analog's are a solid choice.


----------



## jgwtriode

Neco has upgraded the virtual ground on the V4 which increases the current to the opamps.  Supposed to particullarly improve lower impedance headphones.  Better Bass and dynamics I would assume.   Should make my new Paradox Slants sound even better.  Still breaking them in.  But the V4 is back to Neco for the upgrade.  Should be back in a couple weeks and I will post my impressions.  Meanwhile I have to listen with the amp section of the IDSD micro.  Fairly good but much better as just a DAC into the V4!   Running an uptone Regen and two Audioquest jitterbugs prior to the micro.
  
  
 Happy Listening
  
 jgwtriode


----------



## jgwtriode

The latest version of Neco's V4 is quite improved...more low frequency weight and punch.  Darker background and a lower noise floor as well.  Everything has a bit more sense of ease.  A bit more detail...but I had Neco install soundcraft silver plated berylium copper 3.5mm input.  I believe standard is a brass or base copper alloy and then nickel plate.   That may have something to do with it as well.  Anyway it is noticeably better and the new virtual ground IC's definetly are worth spending a few more dollars and sending it back for an upgrade.
  
 Happy Listening,
  
  
 Jgwtriode


----------



## Mad Max

jgwtriode said:


> The latest version of Neco's V4 is quite improved...more low frequency weight and punch.  Darker background and a lower noise floor as well.  Everything has a bit more sense of ease.  A bit more detail...but I had Neco install soundcraft silver plated berylium copper 3.5mm input.  I believe standard is a brass or base copper alloy and then nickel plate.   That may have something to do with it as well.  Anyway it is noticeably better and the new virtual ground IC's definetly are worth spending a few more dollars and sending it back for an upgrade.
> 
> Happy Listening,
> 
> ...


 
  
 PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Still loving my Portable v4.1(?) with 4627 opamps, here.


----------



## FlySweep




----------



## Mad Max

But that's not his own, party pooper.


----------



## jgwtriode

flysweep said:


> Awesome!  I was fortunate enough to have Neco send me one of these just prior to his announcement of their availability. Quite a bit better than a V4.1 in all the ways that the V4 improved on the V3 but even a bit more.  The current feedback design really allows this amp to control what my Slants are doing. PRAT is the most immediately noticeable difference!
> 
> Happy Listening,
> Jgwtriode


----------



## northendjazz

new amp and new website http://www.necosoundlab.com/index.html my finger twitching over the "Buy now" button.


----------



## jgwtriode

northendjazz said:


> new amp and new website http://www.necosoundlab.com/index.html my finger twitching over the "Buy now" button.


 
 You won't regret it.  This amp is absolutely remarkarble...quite an improvement on the lates tV 4.1!   Sounds far better and more expensive than its price point.
  
  
 Hapy Listening,
  
 jgwtriode


----------



## Mad Max

I wasn't even expecting this Neco amp to be nearly on par with my Stepdance in sound.
 Also, I just love the sound of ADA4627, my favorite opamp.


----------



## jgwtriode

mad max said:


> I wasn't even expecting this Neco amp to be nearly on par with my Stepdance in sound.
> Also, I just love the sound of ADA4627, my favorite opamp.


 
 Honestly it is a substantially better amp than the V4 even with the virtual grounds, which was noticeably better than the original V4.  I have followed the progression of these amps since the V3.  So this is the fourth variation I have owned.  It is the biggest step in my opinion.  I suggested to Neco he call it the V6 to suggest the jump in performance.  However Neco is truely modest about his work.  I gave him a number of preliminary comments about the performance.  My system is in an intermim state at the moment as my uptone regen went south and my USB cable broke so I am improvising.  I will have a W4S recovery reclocker in the next week or two.  Waiting on a new production run. And building a new usb cable myself using silver gold wire etc.  Then I can more thouroughly comment on just how good.  But the V5 is noticeably more detailed, more musical more involving and throws a larger stage in all directions than Neco's most recent version of the 4.1.  It drives my Paradox Slants much more effortlessly than the 4.1 and plays louder at same volume and gain settings.  Bass is more detailed and extended.
 Dynamics are noticeably more powerful and simultaneously more subtle.  It is not a small difference in my opionion and this is very obvious with LFF's Paradox Slants. Soundstage actually on them defies the sense you are listening with headphones. I threw Fidelizer Pro in to the mix just before my uptone and cable bit the dust.  I am expecting even better with W4S recovery reclocker and my new cable.  I am a bit of maniac about sound quality...but my budget is always tighter than I would like.   That is one of the main reasons and of course the fact that FLYSWEEP recommended the V3 to me originally.  I have been a Neco fan every since.  I have communicated at length with
 him and have found him to be an absolute gentleman, a brilliant designer, and someone who takes his customers feedback and satisfaction very seriously.  He has bent over backwards for me on a couple of occasions.  I would recommend his products and service to anyone.
  
 Best of Luck to you in your search for musical enjoyment!
  
 Happy Listening,
 jgwtriode!


----------



## jgwtriode

You can PM Flysweep about the Stepdance for comparison.  I am pretty sure he owned one or may still.  He could give you a very good sense of the differences with it and the original 4 with AD 4627's.  I trust his recommendations and hearing implicity based on a number of conversations and a very similar approach to listening.  He also is a true gentleman!
  
  
 Happy Listening,
  
 jgwtriode


----------



## sulcata_geo

I recieved NECO V5 yestaday.
 V5 is so good better than V4,V3,V2.
 It has wide sound stage and no distortion with high dynamic range music.
 Example

Title: Stravinsky: The Song Of The Nightingale, The Firebird, Rite of Spring
Artist: Eiji Oue, Minnesota Orchestra


----------



## jgwtriode

It will get better as it burns in!
  
 Congratulations,
  
 Happy Listening,
  
 jgwtriode


----------



## northendjazz

Finally pushed the buy button on a V5,  now just to need to find a good home for my V4. I can't really use it as desktop as I have Neco's Bossfet V3 desktop already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not as many made but nice if you can find one.
  
 ...and the waiting begins..................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




............................


----------



## northendjazz

V5 Arrived today halfway through Animalia by Mammal Hands an album I'm know well and neco really has made a simply superb amp again. The Dual mono I love and such an engaging amp and it will only get better. Early to give much detail but yes everything is better. I will miss opamp rolling but I never found one that sound like this.


----------



## cheznous

Just got my V5 today.So much better than the AK amp,albeit not as neat a fit.
What to do with my V4 and V3?


----------



## jgwtriode

cheznous said:


> Just got my V5 today.So much better than the AK amp,albeit not as neat a fit.
> What to do with my V4 and V3?


 
 Indeed!  Sadly Neco's resale value on this site is not equivalent with how good the amps are.  The V4 especially with virtual ground update is still an excellent amp but it's not a V5.
 Oh well!  It must sound extremely fine with those phones.  I love it on my Slants.  Takes them to new levels.  
  
 Happy Listening,
  
 jgwtriode


----------



## FlySweep

V5 ordered, fellas.
  





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Been awhile since I've wanted (or needed) a solid state amp.. especially a portable one.  The Leckerton UHA-6S MKII (ADA4627B opamps), Meier Audio QuickStep, and the Neco V4 (ADA4627B opamps) were my faves.. and since owning those, little (if anything), has interested me (they're that good).  The last (dedicated) ss amp I had was a Cavalli Liquid Carbon (from the original run).  It was a really nice amp (when run in balanced mode) but, to my ears, it lacked some resolution.  My current portable DAC/amp duties fall to the LHLabs Geek Out V2+ Infinity.  It's _frighteningly_ good (when run balanced), but I'll switch it to exclusive DAC duty when the V5 arrives.  I'm quite excited to hear Neco's latest project.. will report back, of course.


----------



## jgwtriode

flysweep said:


> V5 ordered, fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looking forward to your impressions Flysweep!  Mine just continues to improve with each upgrade I do in front of it!  The new w4s recovery reclocker made a huge difference and my extreme short usb cables to and from it made with Zenwave/Neotech silver gold wire. 11 inch diy usb cable from dac to recovery and an approximately 2 inch one from the reclocker to the dsd micro dac. Still burning in but make the difference between the V5 and the V4.1 even more apparent.
  
 Happy Listening,
  
 jgwtriode


----------



## Mad Max

flysweep said:


> V5 ordered, fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm slightly interested in trying the 6S II for the heck of it, what did you think of it versus the Quickstep?  What opamps did you roll in that Leckerton besides ADA4627-1B?


----------



## FlySweep

mad max said:


> I'm slightly interested in trying the 6S II for the heck of it, what did you think of it versus the Quickstep?  What opamps did you roll in that Leckerton besides ADA4627-1B?




In a nutshell, the Leck was more transparent and better resolving than the QS. The QS excelled in dynamics, soundstage, and sounded a touch warmer. I like the Leck for IEMs and moderately efficient dynamics. The QS was well suited for planars and high z dynamics.. But the very fine volume control (and low gain) made it a great match for IEMs, too.


----------



## FlySweep

I picked up my V5 this morning, fellas. As had always been my experience, Neco's customer service was nothing short of perfect. The guy is polite, accommodating, prompt, and humble.

My current rig is:

Geek Out v2+ Infinity (2 Volt output, TCM & FRM filters)-- Neco V5 (high gain) -- Sennheiser HD 650 (modded).

I've been running the V5 for only 30 minutes, so consider this as my very very very early impressions..

In my limited time with it so far, the V5 sounds quite impressive. Smooth, effortless, very powerful, controlled, transparent, and tonally pure. The very black background lends itself to excellent resolution. I sense a very slight tinge of warmth that gives the V5 a natural, realistic quality. I don't find this hint of warmth to be intrusive or overly coloring.. not in the slightest.

The other quality that immediately struck me was how "fast" this amp sounds.. But it was fast without sounding dry, harsh, etched, or thin. Again, there is an effortless, natural quality to the speed of the V5 that, to me, is reminiscent of well designed tube amps (not the gooey, slow, overtly lush ones). I sense this is something current feedback amps tend to feature, too (I heard some of this with the Liquid Carbon). All in all, it's quite promising.

More impressions to come (in time), of course.


----------



## jgwtriode

flysweep said:


> I picked up my V5 this morning, fellas. As had always been my experience, Neco's customer service was nothing short of perfect. The guy is polite, accommodating, prompt, and humble.
> 
> My current rig is:
> 
> ...


 
 Indeed Flysweep that is exactly what I heard initially with just a hint of congestion compared to my fully burned in 4.1.  The .1 indicates the virtual ground update.  That was a pretty remarkable amp in its own right.  But 20 hours of burn in had that completely disappearing and everything just kept getting better.  I don't really hear a particular warmth compared to other amps but then I only had the 4.1 for direct comparison.  I just found it more neutral yet more liquid...obviously faster and more dynamic.  Transients just have more snap and life...ie
 PRAT.  Glad to know you are hearing the same types of things.  I can tell you that the differences are noticeably more pronounced as my
 front end improves.  I have the W4S recovery now running off a K&K Audio(Lundahl transformers) 9V LPS.  That made a substantial difference over the standard switching supply. Of course now the V5 lets it all show. Bigger, darker black, more dynamic, more stage, more Prat more tonal refinement and purity. Of anything in my system I would upgrade it last because I beieve there is more to come...MUHAHA!   Neco you mad genius...what magic you have wrought for a mere pittance!
  
 Alway a pleasure Fly and Neco is every bit as much a gentleman as he is an engineer and it shows in everything he does.
  
 Happy Listening,
  
 jgwtriode


----------



## jgwtriode

Here is my repainted Slants...still need to clean them up a bit!  But too busy listening with the V5...which is the perfect amp for these. Managed to tear one one of my pad so its held together with some gorilla tape. You can see a bit of the copper underlayering...but shot
 does not do it justice.  Going to rework them again when I have some days of after training. want a bit more random copper showing up in
 the color mix.  Anyway I still quite like the overall result.  Need to take a bit of acetone to the earcup slides to do a bit of cleanup and of course get some new Alpha Pads.  Next pay check.
  
 Happy Listening,
  
 jgwtriode


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

I currently own an ALO Rx Mk.III-B. Has anyone heard that amp and the Neco and can compare? 

Also how does the V5 do with IEMs? That's the biggest downside to my ALO, too noisy for IEM use. 

Thanks!


----------



## theritz

My v2 is for sale!
click


----------



## Rudi64

Just been listening to my second hand V5, (Just burn in..80 hours) arrived this morning and first impressions after one hour of listening...WOW..!!
 Just love those mids, bags of details and snap & timing are excellent..giving my Senn HD600 a new life!
 Nothing to compare with immediately, but a few years ago i had a Creek OBH-21MK2, but as far i remenber this V5 is in a different leaque.


----------



## jgwtriode

rudi64 said:


> Just been listening to my second hand V5, (Just burn in..80 hours) arrived this morning and first impressions after one hour of listening...WOW..!!
> Just love those mids, bags of details and snap & timing are excellent..giving my Senn HD600 a new life!
> Nothing to compare with immediately, but a few years ago i had a Creek OBH-21MK2, but as far i remenber this V5 is in a different leaque.


 
 Wow Im shocked that someone sold you a V5 after the fact.  The Amp is the best solid state I have heard and I know there are others who
 concur with that assesment!
  
 happy listening,
  
 jgwtriode


----------



## Rudi64

jgwtriode said:


> Wow Im shocked that someone sold you a V5 after the fact.  The Amp is the best solid state I have heard and I know there are others who
> concur with that assesment!
> 
> happy listening,
> ...




Thanks..i'm very happy with it!
Bought it here from Ledzep, who compared it with a RSA 71a and was a close call,
but he found it practical better to stick with the RSA 71a.


----------



## rubick

Just gotten the V5. OOTB, just WOW.
 Cant believe the performance for the price it is asking for.


----------



## rubick

After about 20hours of play time, the amp doesn't add coloration to the source. 
With just my Opus#1 I am like listening inside a mini concert hall.
With the Neco V5,I am like listening inside a grand hall. Everything just expand.
The best portable amp I ever owned regardless of price.


----------



## theory_87

rubick said:


> The best portable amp I ever owned regardless of price.



That is a huge statement there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guzmanatm

I've been enjoying my Neco Portable V5 for about two months now. My first thought was that this is quite an impressive unit! There was a noticeable increase in dynamics, bass impact and definition, and overall presence. Over time the resolution seems to have filled out and the highs and upper mids have sweetened.
  
I've put about 150 hrs on this unit and thus far I'm very satisfied!


----------



## RuFrost

How does the Neco V5 sounds with iems?


----------



## Haden2866

Hi, Necophiliacs (thanks but no thanks, autocorrect).
I have just pulled the trigger on a v5 which I intend to pair with my Mojo which, while undoubtedly an extraordinary DAC, I reckon can be improved amp-wise, in my opinion of course.
Question - has anyone compared Neco's v5 with a Questyle QP1R DAP? I heard one briefly at CanJam London 2015 and really liked what the current mode amplification did. I asked Neco whether his current feedback design was similar but he hadn't heard of one, although he had a quick look at the QP1R specs and thought it looked good.
Regards, Haden


----------



## beancakes

Hello, for Neco V5 - will there be enough power to drive headphones with 600 ohms ? Say for 2 hours run time ? Thanks.


----------



## northendjazz

@beancakes are you talking about the batteries lasting the 2hrs or the power to drive the 600ohm? anyway you will be fine on both counts. I use my V5 with a aune m2 which has a 6 to 7 hour battery life so I charge the V5 at the same time. The V5 batteries runs for at least 10hrs, I use a number of different phones with the V5 from dt880 600's, dt1350 to ZMF Vibro's , the battery life doesn't seem to change with ohms.


----------



## beancakes

Thanks for the reply. Its a upgrade plan (600 ohms headphone）for later stage. What would be your opinion for this setup, DAP(M1S) + Neco V5（Amplifier）+ Monk+ earphone ? i more into pop songs. Started my music from radio stations and like the stero(3D sound stage) with good vocals, good bass. Btw have you consider the Aune B1 amplifier before the purchase of V5 ? The V5 - Dual mono design is like mono blocks with the 2 separate amplifier driving the left and right channel ?


----------



## northendjazz

Yes, like mono blocks and makes for a very good stereo image/soundstage. I have a pair of monk+ and just tried them on the V5 and as I expected they sound good as well. I've never heard the M1S but that should be fine, I upgraded from the V4 so I missed the B1 but have read good reviews.


----------



## beancakes

Thanks.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

I have a V5 for sale, if anyone is interested...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/836641/neco-v5-portable-amplifier


----------



## plums

Trigger finger is hovering over the buy button...
  
 I've been through the thread and have a question for you fine fellas. I've got a Schiit Mjolnir 2 w/LISST and an equaliser to cajole some real bass out of my HD800 and HD650, which have very high impedance around 100hz (650ohm and 525ohm respectively).
  
 I was testing the capabilities of my old O2, which I do not like, to see what I may be able to accomplish from a portable. With the HD800 it's non-starter, with the HD650 on AC it just about manages to bring out enough bass weight/slam, and on battery it's a little shy of acceptable for me. AC puts out 7.3vrms into 600ohms, and 5.3vrms on battery. The Neco V5 is 16v peak-to-peak, which is 5.656vrms, but couldn't say into what load.
  
 So, as an O2 is my only portable reference, how does it compare, particularly in regards to bass impact?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## theritz

my v3 is for sale!

http://www.head-fi.org/t/838630/neco-soundlab-v3-portable-amp


----------



## hifimiami

Just audition new V5 after 50 hr break in, this little amp sounds incredible, like I'm listening to a an expensive desktop amp.
  
Dynamics, detail and tonality listening through DX90 with Beyer T90 wired with Moon Audio Black Dragon V2 awesome.
  
Neco is a true professional and master amp designer and builder!


----------



## jgwtriode

Im going to probably get  a new dac in the next few weeks.  Either a full evs mod gustard or the LkS004 with the new 9038 sabre dac.  Huge improvement either way.  I suspect the Neco will improve to the degree that the Dac is better than my ifi dsd micro.


----------



## anuenlil

Agree with the praise of portable Neco's. I have a v2, not only does the charged battery last forever but it rivals some seriously good desktops.


----------



## flu_fighter

New mini headamp is out and also V6 coming out soon, can't wait.


----------



## Haden2866

flu_fighter said:


> New mini headamp is out and also V6 coming out soon, can't wait.


Love my v5 - use it every day with my Chord Mojo to add a little body, width and some bass texture.
Neco is a basically a genius.
Any ideas what v6 will bring?


----------



## flu_fighter

Haden2866 said:


> Love my v5 - use it every day with my Chord Mojo to add a little body, width and some bass texture.
> Neco is a basically a genius.
> Any ideas what v6 will bring?



Emailed Neco about the V6, he said it will be op amp rollable, it will not be a current output amp like the V5 unless he finds another current feedback op amp as the LM49713 is no longer manufactured. I guess that is why he stopped selling the V5


----------



## northendjazz

flu_fighter said:


> Emailed Neco about the V6, he said it will be op amp rollable, it will not be a current output amp like the V5 unless he finds another current feedback op amp as the LM49713 is no longer manufactured. I guess that is why he stopped selling the V5



Thanks for posting this, happy with the "Rollable" and another will make three Neco amps I'll own.


----------



## jgwtriode (Feb 16, 2018)

northendjazz said:


> Thanks for posting this, happy with the "Rollable" and another will make three Neco amps I'll own.


The V5 is a remarkable little amp.  My system front end has become increasingly ridiculous.  Have thrown about 3500 dollars into improving my USB/DAC chain and have not had even a slight inclination to upgrade amps.  Well I did seriously lust after the Eddie Current Afficianado.  I love 2A3 amps.  If the V6 is an improvement, which I am sure it is; current feedback or not, I will need to get one. I run it into an extremely Modified Sennie 650 that has been nicknamed Frankenheiser!
Neco is a genius!

Happy Listening


----------



## philipock

Hi,I to pay amplifie v5


----------



## gumao

There is a strong desire to buy an amplifier from NECO, only V4 - v5 versions


----------



## FastForward

gumao said:


> There is a strong desire to buy an amplifier from NECO, only V4 - v5 versions



PM'd


----------



## Lohb

Wonder if anyone knows old V4s have opamps that face opposite directions in the dip-8 sockets...vs iBasso PB2 and most other amp chip based amps I've used.
I opened one I've just bought and saw the half-sphere indents are opposite to each other for chip orientation...popping the chips
out and it also appears the indent indicators are facing one towards the front of amp..and one towards the back...

Just looking to not fry anything by incorrect orientation, before rolling in discrete chips/using it.


----------



## jon parker

Lohb said:


> Wonder if anyone knows old V4s have opamps that face opposite directions in the dip-8 sockets...vs iBasso PB2 and most other amp chip based amps I've used.
> I opened one I've just bought and saw the half-sphere indents are opposite to each other for chip orientation...popping the chips
> out and it also appears the indent indicators are facing one towards the front of amp..and one towards the back...
> 
> Just looking to not fry anything by incorrect orientation, before rolling in discrete chips/using it.



not sure if this will at all..but worth a try  -Its an old pic that I remember having taken a while ago :/


 ?


----------



## Lohb (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes, thanks got it open like that, and as it was ....those half-circle scoops are not facing both in same direction the way the stock chips
were inserted. and then looking at the socket indents below..it's the same in the unit...indents do not match almost like they are supposed
to face in opposite directions (?) which I've never seen before with amp chips in parallel on other units...
Quite tight in there anyway...could not get OPA1611 duals in, a converted to dip-8 LME49600 would not fit...bought some DIP extenders to see if wider discretes will go in and over the stuff around the dip-8 sockets and I saw Sparkos seemed to fit anyway from old photos on google images...but not sure if they needed dip extenders or the underside legs were a bit longer..owned them before, but cannot remember if they were elevated to usual simple chips...


----------



## Lohb (Jul 30, 2019)

This is the way I found the chips orientated when diving inside on my new (used) unit....
Green oval indicates the chip notch, and arrow indicates orientation as they are...





EDIT : Also trying to find out if above is a V4 or a 4.1 based on the photo...and where I can check to see if the virtual ground update has been done...thanks !


----------



## Lohb (Aug 2, 2019)

Okaaaay, just fired up my amp and everything seemed OK.

Initial impressions Bass Boost off and Gain off...tried gain on briefly but it added too much "voltage bite" to my treble on the gear I tested with less volume dial. With gain off, way more subtle play on the v.pot without treble dominance coming in...as I found happened with iFi pre-BL amps.

Liking it a lot, and I'd place it between a Cayin C5 (OPA134) and iBasso PB2 (LME49990/high current buffers) tonally/sound quality-wise....really liking that balance of detail extraction/soundstage and natural tonal presentation...Not cold or warm as such...just right in that sweetspot...without that dry and hard presentation that SS amps can be plagued by..

It is probably just as good as the German Vorzuge VorzAMPduo I/II portable amps - without the high boutique pricing.

I'd have liked to have seen amp chip rolling ability re-introduced in the next model (with more space for discrete chips) and a balanced TRRS output on the amp (image/instrument separation).

Great idea to have the batteries easily replaceable...so rare to see that, when you live in some remote place and would have to do a company send-in and return costs for new batteries....unnecessary.

A sleeker black case would not go a-miss too.

Have Dip-8 extenders coming from China, to see if I can roll in any other chips to compare to the what I think is upgraded from stock..ADA4627.



Anyone know how to contact the designer ?


----------



## jgwtriode (Aug 2, 2019)

You can look up Neco Beyman on facebook messenger....that's how I used to get hold of him when I was running Neco's portable amps.   I now run a custom built output stage in my highly
EVS modded OPPO sonica!  So I sold my last Neco Current gain amp!  It was quite an amazing unit.  But my onboard class A high output current stage outperforms it...so I sold it!

Happy Listening,

jgwtriode


----------



## Lohb (Aug 4, 2019)

I know the thread is a bit old as everyone rolls on to the next shiny toy...but...anyone went on opamp rolling tests with the Neco ?
Find anything "better" than ADA4627 that is Dip-8 ready ?
Pretty great chip, which to me is like the obsolete LME49990 shifted tonally towards 'natural', from 'neutral' LME's style...

Anyone owned _Vorzuge VorzAMPduo_ after Neco V4...much of a leap in SQ/technical aspects  ?


----------



## Mad Max

Besting ADA4627 isn't easy, in my experience, unless you are throwing that opamp into a circuit that it is not suited for.
But as far as the Neco portable V4, yeah, probably not going to best it.  Bad@ss opamp, isn't it?  Something about its soundstaging just sounds so "right" to me, and I love the more "energetic" feel that many ADI opamps tend to have, especially ADA4627, ADA4610, and ADA4075.


----------



## Lohb

Yes, most natural and detailed opamp I've heard so far, excluding better discrete stuff..but even some discrete is not as good as opamps. LME49990 was as detailed but neutral vs natural direction.


----------



## Swann36

Hi all adding or reviving this long running thread, i've had a V3 bought new from Neco when he was on ebay and it had a lot of use for a good few years, its been in a drawer for the last 4 years or so as life interupted its use plus new speakers / main amps and less portable listening ...recently got it back out and WOW it brought everything back what a little box of powerful clean but warm sound  ..i've really enjoyed reading this whole thread over a couple of evenings .... so a question where is Neco now i can't seem to find any current links on the net for Neco Soundlabs as i'd luv to see / hear about what he's producing now or even if someone has a V5 for sale as reading here it was a big step up from the V3 ....i'm in the UK .....


----------



## theritz (Sep 29, 2020)

I have a v3 gathering dust here in The Netherlands. If someone's interested feel free to send me a DM. Not sure for how much money I want to part with it though.. so make it a good offer 
I think it is the one with the regular opamp but it could be the better one. It does have the option to boost the bass levels a bit with jumpers on the bottom (hidden neatly in the case). It's not a hefty bass boost but more like a mild extra bit of oomph. The USB charging cable is included.


----------



## trek8500

There is a strong desire to buy an amplifier from NECO, only V4 - v5 versions


----------

